# Share a pic of yourself?



## MzBarnz

Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start! 

Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


----------



## dragonswing

Here's one of me while I was out canoeing


----------



## chickkie

this is a very public site, and I am one that would not feel comfortable doing that. Anyone at all can see what you post here. If people are not comfortable even putting their location on their profile, the sure won't want to put their photo on line.


----------



## MzBarnz

OK. Remember... it's only by choice, not a requirement.


chickkie said:


> this is a very public site, and I am one that would not feel comfortable doing that. Anyone at all can see what you post here. If people are not comfortable even putting their location on their profile, the sure won't want to put their photo on line.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh! That looks like fun!!!


dragonswing said:


> Here's one of me while I was out canoeing


----------



## Irish knitter

I will post one tomorrow.....just a "heads up".....not everyone is a "raving beauty" or as a matter of fact anywhere close......


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Here's one of me practicing my harp.


----------



## MzBarnz

That never even crossed my mind!!! We are all perfect and unique in our own special way!


Irish knitter said:


> I will post one tomorrow.....just a "heads up".....not everyone is a "raving beauty" or as a matter of fact anywhere close......


----------



## MzBarnz

I think it's an amazing feat playing the harp! You are one talented lady!! Wish I could actually listen to you!


Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


----------



## countryknitwit

Here is one of me with my granddog, Otis.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

LOL love it. Maybe we can hook Otis up with Melody my beagle.


----------



## Irish knitter

Here is "Socks" with me.....


----------



## Hurricane

Here are two photos of me and the traveling teddy bear and one of my sons in each picture with me.


----------



## run4fittness

Well, that is me in my avatar! Does that count?


----------



## Hilary4

I'll play! Pity I can't use this as my passport photo (that one looks really grumpy - and I'm not naturally grumpy).

Bother - I keep down-sizing but it still pops up here the same huge size - sorry about the visual assault, folks!


----------



## Jpacquin

This is a picture of my family. We are hiking in Yellowstone National park. The boys gave my DH and me this trip for our 40th anniversary.


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL Sure, but if you do want to post another, then go for it!!


 run4fittness said:


> Well, that is me in my avatar! Does that count?


----------



## RosD

Me and my darling hubby Pete (who gave my daughter Rachel a kidney. Pete is Rachel's stepdad)


----------



## MzBarnz

OH!!! What a cute little chi!!


Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


----------



## MzBarnz

Beautiful family!!! What special children to give you such a wonderful anniversary gift!


Jpacquin said:


> This is a picture of my family. We are hiking in Yellowstone National park. The boys gave my DH and me this trip for our 40th anniversary.


----------



## MzBarnz

What a gorgeous couple and what a special gift your husband gave to your daughter.


RosD said:


> Me and my darling hubby Pete (who gave my daughter Rachel a kidney. Pete is Rachel's stepdad)


----------



## Nussa

Me, the short one, my beautiful sister, and my 2 granddaughters at my youngest daughters wedding on Sept. 6, 2014.


----------



## cavedwellersmum

RosD said:


> Me and my darling hubby Pete (who gave my daughter Rachel a kidney. Pete is Rachel's stepdad)


You have a special man there


----------



## MzBarnz

Nussa... what a group of lovely ladies!

Hilary4... that is a beautiful pic!


----------



## RosD

MzBarnz said:


> What a gorgeous couple and what a special gift your husband gave to your daughter.


Thank you MzBarnz, we have just celebrated Rachel's 7 year anniversary since her transplant 💞


----------



## RosD

Nussa said:


> Me, the short one, my beautiful sister, and my 2 granddaughters at my youngest daughters wedding on Sept. 6, 2014.


Beautiful photo 💞


----------



## desertgirl

I have forgotten how to attach a photo...help!


----------



## MzBarnz

So sweet!


RosD said:


> Thank you MzBarnz, we have just celebrated Rachel's 7 year anniversary since her transplant 💞


----------



## raedean

here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


----------



## raedean

desertgirl said:


> I have forgotten how to attach a photo...help!


hit reply and u can post a photo of yourself desertgirl


----------



## pattibe

This is me and my husband - formal night on a cruise last year (2014) to Turkey and Greece


----------



## MzBarnz

Happy, yes! Scary? Old? Never!!!


raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


----------



## cavedwellersmum

well this is me, not a good one but the only one i have


----------



## cavedwellersmum

wow that turned out Big lol


----------



## MzBarnz

Pattibe... what a fun experience to go on a cruise! I'm hoping to some day.

Cavedwellersmum.... very pretty blue eyes!


----------



## Irish knitter

Oh...I just love this....seeing all my friends!!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Hilary4 said:


> I'll play! Pity I can't use this as my passport photo (that one looks really grumpy - and I'm not naturally grumpy).
> 
> Bother - I keep down-sizing but it still pops up here the same huge size - sorry about the visual assault, folks!


Well my passport picture looks like I was just released after a very hard incarceration! Actually I was so tired from landscaping that day I look worn out! No picture today either!


----------



## BoogieCat

Me at my office


----------



## RosD

cavedwellersmum said:


> You have a special man there


Thank you, I certainly do 💞


----------



## Nussa

Thank you very much Hilary4....

I'm so enjoying seeing all the other pictures... :thumbup:



MzBarnz said:


> Nussa... what a group of lovely ladies!
> 
> Hilary4... that is a beautiful pic!


----------



## TravelKnit

I'll play! Here I am with my nieces the day after Christmas -- wearing the scarf my BFF knit & gave me for Christmas!


----------



## grandmann

TravelKnit said:


> I'll play! Here I am with my nieces the day after Christmas -- wearing the scarf my BFF knit & gave me for Christmas!


I just love how you deck your house up for the holidays! Lovely picture of you and your nieces.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh! I'm loving this! So nice to "meet" you all!!!


----------



## RosD

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! I'm loving this! So nice to "meet" you all!!!


Me too!!! So nice to meet you all 💞


----------



## TravelKnit

grandmann said:


> I just love how you deck your house up for the holidays! Lovely picture of you and your nieces.


Thanks, Grandmann! The girls are my loves; I don't have kids, so they're really like grands to me. I have to admit that the doorway was my "Martha Stewart" moment this year. I'd gotten the netting at 75% off last year and was determined to use it; watched a couple of videos and wnnt for it! Now we'll see how it survives in a bin 'til nest year. ☺


----------



## crafterwantabe

I'm my avatar... . My first selfie


----------



## minkeyswife

Here I am...at my parents at Christmas having just finished making my niece's birthday cake.


----------



## MzBarnz

Yum! Great looking cake!!


minkeyswife said:


> Here I am...at my parents at Christmas having just finished making my niece's birthday cake.


----------



## minkeyswife

MzBarnz said:


> Yum! Great looking cake!!


Thanks! It was marble cake inside.

Edited to add that I see you're in the central valley..my parents are in 
Fresno.


----------



## Hilary4

What a delight to see those whose avatars are more anonymous!

You are all gorgeous!


----------



## desertgirl

My new Christmas jacket!


----------



## desertgirl

Thanks Raedean for your help!


----------



## Irish knitter

This is so much fun....Thank You Donna!!


----------



## minkeyswife

This has been fun!


----------



## grandmatky

This was taken just before Christmas 2014. G'daughter & I made centerpieces at a class at our local nursery.


----------



## minkeyswife

grandmatky said:


> This was taken just before Christmas 2014. G'daughter & I made centerpieces at a class at our local nursery.


Nice...how fun!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

RosD said:


> Thank you MzBarnz, we have just celebrated Rachel's 7 year anniversary since her transplant 💞


Beautiful picture, especially when one knows their "connection"!!


----------



## janis blondel

RosD said:


> Thank you MzBarnz, we have just celebrated Rachel's 7 year anniversary since her transplant 💞


Said before your husband is a special man, now I see he is handsome as well.


----------



## RosD

KnitterNatalie said:


> Beautiful picture, especially when one knows their "connection"!!


Thank you Natalie 💞


----------



## RosD

janis blondel said:


> Said before your husband is a special man, now I see he is handsome as well.


Thank you Janis 💞


----------



## speni

i am on my avatar


----------



## bundyanne07

My husband and myself standing behind our good friends. 
We were at a club to celebrate their 58th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Hilary4

bundyanne07 said:


> My husband and myself standing behind our good friends.
> We were at a club to celebrate their 58th wedding anniversary.


You and she could be sisters!


----------



## Gladrags

That's me on my avatar a few years ago,hair style still about the same. It's the only photo of me i like,i don't photograph well.


----------



## user64822

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


Not scary...very pretty!


----------



## user64822

This is me!


----------



## flohel

This site is no more public than Facebook lots of pics posted there.


----------



## girlcave

All the photos of me are from my wedding last year. Seems I need to get out from behind the camera more!


----------



## spinner24

Me, working in the garden


----------



## girlcave

holy huge photo! sorry to scare you...


----------



## 8 Furry Kids

countryknitwit said:


> Here is one of me with my granddog, Otis.


He loves his grandma. Too cute.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids

Irish knitter said:


> Here is "Socks" with me.....


I love the way cats "hug". Precious pic


----------



## user64822

Some lovely ladies on here!


----------



## amamac

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


you look beautiful without make up!


----------



## user64822

girlcave said:


> All the photos of me are from my wedding last year. Seems I need to get out from behind the camera more!


Beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug

This one isn't too bad...was taken a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kitchenergal

I am on my Avatar. I'm the "old girl", taken with my daughter on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Dawn M

I'm the short one 3rd in with son,daughter with her hubby and my grand children


----------



## nanalizzy

I love seeing pics of all my KP buddies.
This is me with Herb, my life partner of 33 years.


----------



## cydneyjo

My Avatar is the only picture of me that I like, sort of . It was taken last August, on my 76th birthday. I love putting faces to names, so thanks for starting this topic,


----------



## Sticksandstrings

What fun! It's so nice to see all the beautiful faces from KP. Great idea !


----------



## momswanson

Me with youngest grandson Jaxon


----------



## Dawna C

Love the pictures.


----------



## GrammieGail

This is wonderful...I love having a face with a name, too...we have beautiful kids, and beautiful people. I am with whoever it was who doesn't know how to attach a picture to a reply. Can someone help??? HUGS...GG


----------



## cheridachat

Two pictures of me! One with my Paint dressage horse, Leroy (Lope Away Leo) and one from our visit to Lake Tahoe, with husband, Dennis, and granddaughter, Kira. After my family, my great loves are horses and knitting.


----------



## GrammieGail

GOT IT!!! LOVE TO ALL...GG


----------



## bluester

See by your pic that you are a harpist...my favorite music to listen to. Can you recommend any good, relaxing harp CD's. They are great to listen to while knitting as it doesn't distract concentration. Thanks.


----------



## Technogranny 1

.


----------



## Dianedanusia

My selfie.......don't laugh! Haha


----------



## luvrcats

nice photo....really cute puppy!


----------



## Dianedanusia

dragonswing said:


> Here's one of me while I was out canoeing


Great photo....


----------



## luvrcats

He's a sweetie!


----------



## JessMarsh

A few of my favourites


----------



## Dianedanusia

Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


Beautiful picture.....do you ever play in Northern Virginia?I would come and see you play.


----------



## Jensie

Great idea! Here I am with my whippet, Jensen, when he was a puppy.


----------



## gozolady

Here we go


----------



## Dawn M

sharethefun said:


> He's a sweetie!


Did you mean my Charlie? He's a chihuahua/ jack Russell cross.x


----------



## brims

So many wonderful knittingparadise friends.


----------



## Dianedanusia

RosD said:


> Me and my darling hubby Pete (who gave my daughter Rachel a kidney. Pete is Rachel's stepdad)


God Bless your hubby! Beautiful picture of the two of you!


----------



## Ferol Pat

Cant seem to figure out how to do this


----------



## Ferol Pat

oh sorry it worked whoopee


----------



## gozolady

Ferol Pat said:


> Cant seem to figure out how to do this


Well me thinks you did! Hello!


----------



## Katsch

Me without the silly face but not a clear picture


----------



## gozolady

Mistake


----------



## ducatirose2

ok here goes.


----------



## roseknit

That is me in my avatar


----------



## ducatirose2

trying again


----------



## RosD

Dianedanusia said:


> God Bless your hubby! Beautiful picture of the two of you!


Thank you Diane 💞


----------



## ilmacheryl

Pic of me & DH last summer in Costa Rica. If you need a better pic, look at my avatar. Just for fun, I threwn I a couple of REALLY OLD photos.


----------



## Designer1234

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


You have a wonderful smile -- what a lovely lady!


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a picture of me with my work in progress afghan.

It has been a work in progress for over a year.


----------



## Marny CA

My icon is me!

Love love love love the harp ... was the instrument that as a child I so wanted to play. Always stared at the harpist of the Cleveland Symphony at Severance Hall in Cleveland when attending the Young People's Concerts (ala George Szell)


----------



## Beachkc

This is such fun. I am singing "Getting to know you, getting to know all about you." I too, love seeing the face of my friends.

This is my selfie.


----------



## tjmartinez2010

I'm not familiar with all of you ladies, but I have been watching KP for a while now and this looks like fun. I am in the middle with my mom and my wonderful husband last Thanksgiving.


----------



## beachknit

Here's me and my beauties last August!


----------



## trish2222

Here I am last May in Inverness - sorry to confuse anybody who looked at the first one which I deleted :lol:


----------



## Debiknit

These are a couple years old. Have to get some more recent ones.


----------



## La la patti

I love to put a face to a name


----------



## leslie41447

Here I am...


----------



## La la patti

I'll try again&#128513;


----------



## leslie41447

just changed my avatar to me!


----------



## Dianedanusia

Katsch.......Pretty picture.....but I love your avatar picture.


----------



## La la patti

Not to post too many but...
Knitting socks at the pool


----------



## Corndolly

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


I think you look beautiful!


----------



## MoragB

This was on my birthday with all four of my grandkids x


----------



## beejay

MoragB,such a lovely family. So rosy cheeked. Love it.


----------



## jeanne63

Thar I am to your left...last year.


----------



## dollknitter

Photos are lovely, however I wish people would list their general location instead of
'In hiding'...especially useful when weather, temperature, etc is discussed.
It's nice to have an idea of where you live!
Thanks


----------



## Corndolly

Me in Bali last summer with a beautiful cat owned by the local restaurant.


----------



## MoragB

Thanks beejay. Love them all to bits. Great seeing everyone's photos xx


----------



## penelope

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


You are beautiful!


----------



## Lostie

With my brother, the day after my Dad's funeral. We had a nostalgic walk along Brighton Pier. I'm the one with hair :-D


----------



## cherryt

Here I am. I live in the Ozarks. Southern Missouri.


----------



## Bubba24

Love putting a face to the name.


----------



## mollyannhad

OHHHH Thank you for creating this topic! This is such fun. Here is me--you might have seen before!


----------



## beachknit

dollknitter said:


> Photos are lovely, however I wish people would list their general location instead of
> 'In hiding'...especially useful when weather, temperature, etc is discussed.
> It's nice to have an idea of where you live!
> Thanks


 I SO agree. Plus I do not understand why one's location is so "dangerous" to reveal. Anyone have insights to share, fact-wise not so much opinion-wise?


----------



## beachknit

dollknitter said:


> Photos are lovely, however I wish people would list their general location instead of
> 'In hiding'...especially useful when weather, temperature, etc is discussed.
> It's nice to have an idea of where you live!
> Thanks


 I SO agree. Plus I do not understand why one's location is so "dangerous" to reveal. Anyone have insights to share, fact-wise not so much opinion-wise?


----------



## charmknits

run4fittness said:


> Well, that is me in my avatar! Does that count?


Me too!


----------



## MzBarnz

Me, too!


minkeyswife said:


> Thanks! It was marble cake inside.
> 
> Edited to add that I see you're in the central valley..my parents are in
> Fresno.


----------



## raqeth

I love seeing all the photos.... Great idea. I must admit I do not like them of me... But I want to share with you, Donna... Big hug, 
I have been ill but oh well, God provides...


----------



## sandj

I loved looking at your pictures! I will try to post one later.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh desertgirl! Aren't you beautiful in your Christmas jacket!


desertgirl said:


> My new Christmas jacket!


----------



## eggplantlady

Taken in October in Prague; I took one of my sister on the same cool chair. Love how the huge chair makes me look a little smaller!


----------



## Nana Shelia

sandj said:


> I loved looking at your pictures! I will try to post one later.


Me too!


----------



## MzBarnz

Beautiful arrangements! You and your granddaughter are adorable!


grandmatky said:


> This was taken just before Christmas 2014. G'daughter & I made centerpieces at a class at our local nursery.


----------



## mollyannhad

raqeth said:


> I love seeing all the photos.... Great idea. I must admit I do not like them of me... But I want to share with you, Donna... Big hug,
> I have been ill but oh well, God provides...


I hope you are feeling better real soon--love all your little companions!


----------



## Sarah Chana

This is such fun! My avatar shows me with my favorite desserts. Now you know I'm fluffy :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Spinning yarn is so intriguing to me. Thank you for sharing your pic!


spinner24 said:


> Me, working in the garden


----------



## DebHow78

My mom and me!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


Now that's a good pix of you and harp, not good enough for someone to probably recognize but still there. Little Buddy is darling!


----------



## Sarah Chana

cheridachat said:


> Two pictures of me! One with my Paint dressage horse, Leroy (Lope Away Leo) and one from our visit to Lake Tahoe, with husband, Dennis, and granddaughter, Kira. After my family, my great loves are horses and knitting.


My parents used to show in dressage too... A wonderful endeavor. Now we have two therapy horses which are used for hippotherapy most successfully.
I love your seat and your outfit.. I also smile at the informal family pic. So much work goes into all of it. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh! Sorry you haven't been well. Hope you are better now.
I can certainly relate to your pic.... chihuahuas in your lap. LOL Are they like that when you try to knit, too? Wouldn't have it any other way, though.


raqeth said:


> I love seeing all the photos.... Great idea. I must admit I do not like them of me... But I want to share with you, Donna... Big hug,
> I have been ill but oh well, God provides...


----------



## MartiG

My avatar is me in a sweater I couldn't have done without the kindness and patience of the experts on this site.


----------



## Pocahontas

This was taken a couple of Christmases ago.


----------



## MzBarnz

Everyone's photos are beautiful! I wish I could respond to each and every one, but I'm afraid we'd end up with 20 pages of just MY comments! LOL I love that so many have responded and for those who didn't want to, that is perfectly fine... whatever your reason, we understand. 

Thanks to everyone who has participated so far! Such beautiful people here on KP and interesting to see the wide range of ages.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Sparkle is adorable!

Hazel


----------



## Dusti

This is my most recent pic (me and Otto)...taken when I went to see my good friend Otto Neals at one of his art exhibits held this past summer. This man is the nicest man you will ever meet, always was, and a great artist. I worked with Otto for many years when I was a lot younger. Know what? Gotta send this to Otto, too, he will love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

countryknitwit said:


> Here is one of me with my granddog, Otis.


What a CUTE picture!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Irish knitter said:


> Here is "Socks" with me.....


What a big, beautiful cat!

Hazel


----------



## Katsch

Dianedanusia said:


> Katsch.......Pretty picture.....but I love your avatar picture.


Thank you, they were taken the same day.


----------



## trish2222

Wonderful topic, Donna - I love seeing so many faces - I'm putting me back on my avatar!


----------



## JoRae

Does not show my face much but only one I have on my iPad. Kayaking one of the rivers that feed Lake Coeur d'Alene. Just found this one. Christmas before last when we were updating our kitchen. No cupboard doors.


----------



## nitnana

So that's what you really look like, Katsch! haha!! And glad to see that nice pic of Mollyannhad from ME. Was just thinking of you. Don't want to share my lovely puss - but loved seeing everyone else's. Great pics - all lovely/handsome folk on here! :thumbup:


----------



## Johna

what kind of dog is he/she? He/she is beautiful, I love dogs


----------



## dragonswing

spinner24 said:


> Me, working in the garden


That's not working, that is playing!!!!  I have always wanting to have a spinning wheel and a harp. Always seems like both would be so relaxing.


----------



## Johna

Rageth - You dogs are so cute. I only have one left. I miss all the others terribly. I am too old to adopt another one. I don't want the dog to outlive me. No one would take him.


----------



## raqeth

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Sorry you haven't been well. Hope you are better now.
> I can certainly relate to your pic.... chihuahuas in your lap. LOL Are they like that when you try to knit, too? Wouldn't have it any other way, though.


Oh yes, they are always with me. My hubby calls them my possie.... I would not have it any other way. I cut the back of the pic out whereof could see all ofmy projects going... Lol 
That pic is this morning.... 
Big hug


----------



## dragonswing

ilmacheryl said:


> Pic of me & DH last summer in Costa Rica. If you need a better pic, look at my avatar. Just for fun, I threwn I a couple of REALLY OLD photos.


Where did you grow up? I went to a Sunset Elementary School in Pa and our school pictures that the writing on them too.


----------



## raqeth

Johna said:


> Rageth - You dogs are so cute. I only have one left. I miss all the others terribly. I am too old to adopt another one. I don't want the dog to outlive me. No one would take him.


Thank you so much!
I totally understand you. That is my concern also. But I do not know what I would do without my babies....


----------



## Johna

You two look so happy and very much in love after 33 years. GREAT


----------



## dragonswing

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! That looks like fun!!!


If you think the canoeing looks fun, you should see the ones from when I went skydiving, hot air ballooning, ziplining, rock climbing and riding in the ogo ball. I love adventure!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## ultrahiggs

What a good idea - my avatar is me


----------



## hgayle

cydneyjo said:


> My Avatar is the only picture of me that I like, sort of . It was taken last August, on my 76th birthday. I love putting faces to names, so thanks for starting this topic,


Was that 76 a typo?


----------



## hgayle

cydneyjo said:


> My Avatar is the only picture of me that I like, sort of . It was taken last August, on my 76th birthday. I love putting faces to names, so thanks for starting this topic,


Was that 76 a typo?


----------



## Nana5

A picture of me is on my avatar on my 50th Birthday in San Clemente, CA!! Can't believe that was 17 years ago!! "We are always the same age inside!". Have enjoyed the pictures here so much....makes the world seem smaller. hugs all


----------



## dragonswing

beachknit said:


> I SO agree. Plus I do not understand why one's location is so "dangerous" to reveal. Anyone have insights to share, fact-wise not so much opinion-wise?


When I first joined another forum for photography, I did not even notice the "in hiding" associated with our profiles. Once someone pointed it out, I had to ask how to change it. So it is possible that there are some people who do not know how to put their locations in.


----------



## Nana5

Pocahontas said:


> This was taken a couple of Christmases ago.


What a gorgeous gal you are. Loved that your avatar could have been you when you were a youngster! Perfect!! Always have enjoyed your posts!


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm speechless.... You certainly are adventurous. I'm a big chicken. LOL


dragonswing said:


> If you think the canoeing looks fun, you should see the ones from when I went skydiving, hot air ballooning, ziplining, rock climbing and riding in the ogo ball. I love adventure!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sockit2me

Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


----------



## E P Guinn

76th Birthday 2 yrs ago and for the record I live in USA State of Oklahoma


----------



## Pat lamb

Picture with my niece and nephew taken last summer set our family reunion at Seagrove Beach, Fl


----------



## hgayle

E P Guinn said:


> 76th Birthday 2 yrs ago and for the record I live in USA State of Oklahoma


Another 76 typo!


----------



## ziggy101

There aren't many photos of me since I do most of the picture taking! This would be the most recent.


----------



## omahelen

Me with some of my young friends


----------



## omahelen

Pat that looks a wonderful reunion


----------



## omahelen

sockit2me said:


> Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


Love your dog and sweater :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1

Not on your life. No way, no how, never. :-( 
Sure glad this is "IF YOU WANT TO"


----------



## MamaBecky

MoragB said:


> This was on my birthday with all four of my grandkids x


MoragB, Did you get married at the age of 9 or 10! I never would have believed you are a Grandmother! Very pretty lady!


----------



## lindseymary

Hilary4,you know what they say about passport photos?If you look likr=e yours then you are too sick to travel!!!!
Our photos have to be non smiling,without glasses....I have trouble recognising myself without glasses(work it out,ha ha)Lindseymary


----------



## Toulalou

Yall are all so beautiful! Here I am with my hubby at Mardi Gras a couple of years ago, my sis makes all the dresses.


----------



## Briallu

My Aviater shows my photo, it was taken on my balcony aboad Azura on a recent cruise.


----------



## pattibe

sockit2me said:


> Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


That is amazing....beautiful sweater


----------



## MoragB

Thank you MamaBecky. You've made my day. I've been married for 33 years and have a daughter of 32 and son of 30. My grandkids are 8,6,2 and 3 months x


----------



## Janeway

This is me!


----------



## Linda6885

My picture is my avatar too. But here is one for fun from last summer.


----------



## yorkie1

Toulalou said:


> Yall are all so beautiful! Here I am with my hubby at Mardi Gras a couple of years ago, my sis makes all the dresses.


 If I could wear a mask too I might post my pic.
:lol: :lol: 
Never otherwise! :thumbdown:


----------



## yorkie1

Janeway said:


> This is me!


You are cheating :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

76??? Are you kidding??? I would have never guessed!


E P Guinn said:


> 76th Birthday 2 yrs ago and for the record I live in USA State of Oklahoma


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay! We've got a guy here! I know there are a couple of others, but thanks for being a good sport with all the ladies here! Love your sweater, by the way. You are very talented!


sockit2me said:


> Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! Fantastic reunion!!!


Pat lamb said:


> Picture with my niece and nephew taken last summer set our family reunion at Seagrove Beach, Fl


----------



## MzBarnz

Be sure to show us when your patio is done!


Linda6885 said:


> My picture is my avatar too. But here is one for fun from last summer.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh no no no... let's not be mean. She has every right to remain anonymous if she chooses. We don't know her reason and it's none of our business if anyone wants to stay "in hiding". Let's keep this fun, OK? Lots of people are not participating and that's A-OK!


Caron Von Redheart said:


> It figures that you would be the only huffy, paranoid poster here.
> I would not like to see your mean face anyway! :thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft

MzBarnz said:


> Oh no no no... let's not be mean. She has every right to remain anonymous if she chooses. We don't know her reason and it's none of our business if anyone wants to stay "in hiding". Let's keep this fun, OK? Lots of people are not participating and that's A-OK!


This is just our resident troll....pay no mind.


----------



## MzBarnz

Looks like fun!!


Toulalou said:


> Yall are all so beautiful! Here I am with my hubby at Mardi Gras a couple of years ago, my sis makes all the dresses.


----------



## byrdgirl

This is me a couple years ago. and a glamor shot about 25 years ago. This has been fun and I enjoy meeting everyone face to face.hehe


----------



## jazzsma

My Avatar is me. I still look the same. So much fun seeing everyone!


----------



## Dlclose

run4fittness said:


> Well, that is me in my avatar! Does that count?


Me too.


----------



## Senjia

Wonderful picture. Also, the 6th of September would have been my 34th wedding anniversary. It was a gorgeous day when we married. Unfortunately my husband passed away in November 2010 from pancreatic cancer. We had 30 wonderful years together. Actually 32 because we dated for two years before we married.


----------



## Senjia

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Of course it counts!!


Dlclose said:


> Me too.


----------



## MzBarnz

galaxycraft said:


> This is just our resident troll....pay no mind.


 :?


----------



## Senjia

Beautiful horse and beautiful family.


----------



## Senjia

That sweater is absolutely stunning. You did a magnificent job. I think it is awesome when men knit and the fact that you designed it is totally amazing to me.


----------



## imalulu

This is me...Lynne, aka imalulu


----------



## Irish knitter

I want to thank Donna for starting this and all the pictures...I think it is nice to be able to put a face to the posts!!


----------



## EqLady

This was taken at my granddaughter's high school graduation two years ago. I'm not really "red" as in the photo, but I didn't feel like messing with Photoshop. So how do I make me smaller?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

MzBarnz said:


> Happy, yes! Scary? Old? Never!!!


I agree. Raedean's happiness shines through and makes her beautiful. I am loving "meeting" all who shared pictures.


----------



## Allensmb

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


Raedean, with a beautiful, milky complexion like that, you don't need makeup!😊


----------



## Senjia

Here is a picture taken in early fall. I moved to a retirement community and this was taken here.


----------



## suzy122

This is me with our two grandchildren at their house.


----------



## Dimples16

chickkie said:


> this is a very public site, and I am one that would not feel comfortable doing that. Anyone at all can see what you post here. If people are not comfortable even putting their location on their profile, the sure won't want to put their photo on line.


I feel the same way.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Hollywood stars are called the "beautiful" people, but that is not true. All the faces shown in this thread are truly the beautiful people of this world.


----------



## eggplantlady

Dimples16 said:


> I feel the same way.


Can anyone tell me the reality behind this fear? I can't be located through my picture as it was taken in another country and I am no longer there. The location device on my phone camera is always turned off, and this picture wasn't even taken with my camera...this camera 'lives' nearly 1000 miles from me! If I were hiding from someone I certainly would not post a picture, but since I'm not, I do not know of any true technological reason to be concerned. If I am wrong, I hope someone with expertise will enlighten me.


----------



## pattibe

MzBarnz said:


> Of course it counts!!


Does Bailey count?


----------



## Bunbun

have no way to do.


----------



## grandmann

eggplantlady said:


> Can anyone tell me the reality behind this fear? I can't be located through my picture as it was taken in another country and I am no longer there. The location device on my phone camera is always turned off, and this picture wasn't even taken with my camera...this camera 'lives' nearly 1000 miles from me! If I were hiding from someone I certainly would not post a picture, but since I'm not, I do not know of any true technological reason to be concerned. If I am wrong, I hope someone with expertise will enlighten me.


My fear isn't the people on KP who I visit with every day. It's the fear that someone from the small city that I live will see my picture. I know there are a few of them on here but when I ask them their user name they won't give it away. I hate to say this but a few of them like knowing everybody else's business but anything about them is a very Big Secret.


----------



## marg 123

Photo of myself with friends grandson.


----------



## ElyseKnox

I tend to be a little grumpy about my privacy so I am not posting a photo of myself. I will however address the photo in my avatar. 

I use it because my parents named me after Elyse Knox, a model and movie actress from a number of years ago. She married Tom Harmon (football star--nothing changes does it?) and they are the parent of Mark Harmon (NCIS) and his sisters whose names I don't exactly recall. Since I have received a number of PMs asking me if I AM Elyse Knox I thought I'd take this opportunity to explain for others who might be wondering as well.


----------



## Lee Carlson

Loved all the pictures! Wish everyone would share. I would but I am at a loss on how to send them. Ha! Not so great on the computer.


----------



## NanaW

I love looking at all these pictures.


----------



## Damama

Dianedanusia said:


> Katsch.......Pretty picture.....but I love your avatar picture.


Me too.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Avatar-This is me at Needles State Park in South Dakota.


----------



## MoragB

Love your photo with wee Archie , Margaret xxx


----------



## cavedwellersmum

eggplantlady said:


> Can anyone tell me the reality behind this fear? I can't be located through my picture as it was taken in another country and I am no longer there. The location device on my phone camera is always turned off, and this picture wasn't even taken with my camera...this camera 'lives' nearly 1000 miles from me! If I were hiding from someone I certainly would not post a picture, but since I'm not, I do not know of any true technological reason to be concerned. If I am wrong, I hope someone with expertise will enlighten me.


I think that is is mainly because once your picture is on the internet it is there for ever somewhere

And then there are those that have a fear that what they post will get into the wrong hands or be used against them. I don't have that fear as I have posted maybe 3 pictures of me ever on any site and they were of my choosing.

But the fear is real for some


----------



## welderhead

Here is a picture of my dear sister and I who has pasted away 1 year ago. I miss her very much. She was a very fine knitter and loved to make beautiful things!


----------



## Pocahontas

Nana5 said:


> What a gorgeous gal you are. Loved that your avatar could have been you when you were a youngster! Perfect!! Always have enjoyed your posts!


Thank you for your kind comment, Nana5! 
It really is fun to see all our KP friends face to face.


----------



## marg 123

Thank you Morag. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Damama

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Hollywood stars are called the "beautiful" people, but that is not true. All the faces shown in this thread are truly the beautiful people of this world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That is so very true, and it shows every day with all the wonderful comments, giggles, grandchildren, help and encouragement!


----------



## suzieb

Hi, You sure have a nice warm lapful. So glad you're feeling better. suzieb


----------



## Damama

welderhead said:


> Here is a picture of my dear sister and I who has pasted away 1 year ago. I miss her very much. She was a very fine knitter and loved to make beautiful things!


So sorry for the loss of your sister, she will be in your heart forever.


----------



## WestLAmum

I 'm in. This is me a couple of years ago.


----------



## knitnshirl

One of me at the 2014 Edmonton International Fringe Festival. 

I love seeing the photos of everyone!


----------



## desertgirl

Wouldn't it be great to have a convention of KPers?
This is one great group of people! Wish you all lived next door.


----------



## CaroleD53

I don't have many pics of myself on my iPad and I'm not taking a selfie at the moment. I've just washed my hair and haven't dried it lol. This picture was taken a couple of years ago, 23rd December, 2012.


----------



## Toby's Mom

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


What the heck...why not...here I am.


----------



## MarionP

My avatar is my picture. MarionP


----------



## jeannie2954

We have some beautiful people on here!

I usually disappear when I see a camera, HATE HAVING MY PICTURE TAKEN. My son snapped this in 2013 of me, I was 59, haven't changed much except for a few more wrinkles and a few more pounds.


----------



## castingstitches

How fun! Enjoying all the pictures! Am not able to attach any right now.


----------



## Llavaia

MoragB said:


> This was on my birthday with all four of my grandkids x


You look too young to have grandkids ! Beautiful!


----------



## ElyseKnox

To post a photo with a quick reply you have to make a post first and then do an "add new attachment" as a second step.

(Or at least that is how I know to do it. There may be a more direct way.)


----------



## Condia

you must be mistaken, you cannot possibly be 76 years old!!! What is your real age??



cydneyjo said:


> My Avatar is the only picture of me that I like, sort of . It was taken last August, on my 76th birthday. I love putting faces to names, so thanks for starting this topic,


----------



## Toby's Mom

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


You have the MOST BEAUTIFUL skin!!! What do you use or is it just good genes as TMZ would say?!


----------



## bundyanne07

I too, have enjoyed 'meeting' all my KP friends. 
We certainly have a wonderful looking bunch of ladies on this site and it is so good to be able to put a face to the name.
This is a great posting.


----------



## Graceholly

I don't like photos of me either so here is the our beautiful rescue dog Holly who came to us as a shaved 10 year old and is now 15


----------



## grandmann

desertgirl said:


> Wouldn't it be great to have a convention of KPers?
> This is one great group of people! Wish you all lived next door.


Anyone who lives in the Green Bay, WI area is welcome to meet other KP members at the East Branch Library. We meet once a month 4th Wed. at 1 PM. Next time we meet will be Jan. 28, hopefully we have decent weather.

I would love to have a KP convention, lets all meet in Australia, I would love to meet some of my friends from there.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

ElyseKnox said:


> I tend to be a little grumpy about my privacy so I am not posting a photo of myself. I will however address the photo in my avatar.
> 
> I use it because my parents named me after Elyse Knox, a model and movie actress from a number of years ago. She married Tom Harmon (football star--nothing changes does it?) and they are the parent of Mark Harmon (NCIS) and his sisters whose names I don't exactly recall. Since I have received a number of PMs asking me if I AM Elyse Knox I thought I'd take this opportunity to explain for others who might be wondering as well.


One of those sisters was Ricky Nelson's first wife. . . . Tracy's mom. I should know her first name without looking it up.


----------



## grandmann

MrsBearstalker said:


> One of those sisters was Ricky Nelson's first wife. . . . Tracy's mom. I should know her first name without looking it up.


I think you mean that Elyse Knox's daughter was married to Ricky Nelson.


----------



## sparrefankerl

Nussa said:


> Me, the short one, my beautiful sister, and my 2 granddaughters at my youngest daughters wedding on Sept. 6, 2014.


What a beautiful family, the girls are so cute. Love your dress and your sister's too. My granddaughter is getting married the end of Aug, I have to go shopping for a dress. I'm not a shopper and don't even know where to start.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Here I am with my BFF from childhood. I'm the chubby one in pink.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

grandmann said:


> I think you mean that Elyse Knox's daughter was married to Ricky Nelson.


Right. I thought she said that Elyse was the mother of Mark Harmon and his sisters. Sorry for the mis-communication.

Think her name was Kristy or Christy or Christie or Kristie.


----------



## dragonswing

MrsBearstalker said:


> Here I am with my BFF from childhood. I'm the chubby one in pink.


You don't look chubby to me. Doggie is cute!! :-D


----------



## MrsBearstalker

dragonswing said:


> You don't look chubby to me. Doggie is cute!! :-D


That is her doggie, and she really is very cute. Doggie's name is Taylor. They live in Southern California so she needed a jacket. :lol:


----------



## d-dub

I cannot believe it, I thought it was only a couple of years ago but this was taken in 2011, it was the last time my sons, my Grand Children and myself were together, and the last time I had my picture taken. I look more or less the same just a bit more crumpled.
I have really enjoyed seeing the photo's of so many KP'ers it is so nice to put a face to a name :thumbup:
I have another son in the UK also 3 more GC and 3 GGC whom I have never met, apart from my son of course.


----------



## Toby's Mom

MrsBearstalker said:


> Here I am with my BFF from childhood. I'm the chubby one in pink.


What a great valley view you have in the background, may I ask what the name of it is?


----------



## sparrefankerl

TravelKnit said:


> I'll play! Here I am with my nieces the day after Christmas -- wearing the scarf my BFF knit & gave me for Christmas!


Your front entrance is so beautiful. Our front door is very similar to yours. What videos did you watch? I would love to do something like that to my front door for this coming Christmas. If I start now, I might get it accomplished by Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Nay

I've used a photo as my avatar, so here you go.


----------



## Kitchenergal

bundyanne07 said:


> I too, have enjoyed 'meeting' all my KP friends.
> We certainly have a wonderful looking bunch of ladies on this site and it is so good to be able to put a face to the name.
> This is a great posting.


I have a suggestion. Why don't those of you, who have posted your picture, use it as your Avatar? That way, we can have it for future reference and not have to remember from a one time only viewing? Just a thought.


----------



## Nanny Chacombe

Already done albeit by mistake. uploaded picture when I introduced myself and did not know until after I posted it on the introduction page that it was already in my profile. Daft or what lol. Enjoy your hobby - lovely picture by the way.


----------



## Kitchenergal

Nanny Chacombe said:


> Already done albeit by mistake. uploaded picture when I introduced myself and did not know until after I posted it on the introduction page that it was already in my profile. Daft or what lol. Enjoy your hobby - lovely picture by the way.


This is the idea! A lovely picture and we can reference it when we're chatting.


----------



## gma11331

Love the pictures. If I can scrounge up a decent one I'll post it.


----------



## Nanny Chacombe

Yep I agree with you. You still do not have to put where you are as 'in hiding' will do.


----------



## bundyanne07

My Avatar is a recent photo of myself - taken in June 2014.


----------



## Ask4j

spinner24 said:


> Me, working in the garden


These all are fantastic photos of lovely people doing wonderful things but I think this photo is the best--"working in your garden" cute!


----------



## MoragB

Lovely photos of lovely people with families, pets, friends etc. Great idea xx


----------



## Knitnutty

MrsBearstalker said:


> One of those sisters was Ricky Nelson's first wife. . . . Tracy's mom. I should know her first name without looking it up.


Her name is Kristin and she appeared on the show with him and played Ricky's wife.


----------



## cj2 sally

This is the only pic I have on my kindle


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Knitnutty said:


> Her name is Kristin and she appeared on the show with him and played Ricky's wife.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j

Sorry I don't have a recent photo--I'm always on the other side of the camera but here is my sweety--we adopted each other last May:


----------



## Camacho

I am struck by the kindness in everyone's faces. I will post one shortly.


----------



## dragonswing

Ask4j said:


> Sorry I don't have a recent photo--I'm always on the other side of the camera but here is my sweety--we adopted each other last May:


Love the Maxine cartoon!!


----------



## dragonswing

Kitchenergal said:


> I have a suggestion. Why don't those of you, who have posted your picture, use it as your Avatar? That way, we can have it for future reference and not have to remember from a one time only viewing? Just a thought.[/quote
> 
> Pip's feelings would be hurt if I took her picture down


----------



## Condia

This has been a very fun topic, thanks for posting it. The ones I didn't see post were the ones I did not expect would post for whatever their reason may be. Thank you to those that did, it is nice to put a face with a name. sorry pic is so large, I don't know how to make it smaller.


----------



## NanaMc

I am the one with the GO Barons sign. Setting next to me was our exchange student from New Zealand, next to her is my daughter.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Dusti
I used to live in Crown Heights, in Brooklyn, N.Y. when I was a kid.


----------



## 121008

This is great!! Such great photos of everyone! My avatar is me as well, but here are a couple more.


----------



## charliesaunt

MrsBearstalker said:


> Here I am with my BFF from childhood. I'm the chubby one in pink.


So nice to see you....and the scenery is only a 10th as beautiful as you are. You are NOT chubby.

Here's one of me and my dear Lou....several years ago as the eyeglasses attest.


----------



## Condia

One thing that drastically jumps out at me is how young everyone looks. Those that were saying they were 76, wow, they do not by any stretch of the imagination look to be that age. Did anyone else notice this? And those that had their grandchildren in the pics, some great looking young grandmas out there!


----------



## JoRae

spinlouet said:


> This has been a very fun topic, thanks for posting it. The ones I didn't see post were the ones I did not expect would post for whatever their reason may be. Thank you to those that did, it is nice to put a face with a name. sorry pic is so large, I don't know how to make it smaller.


What a lovely place to spin with the light coming in.


----------



## Kitchenergal

Camacho said:


> I am struck by the kindness in everyone's faces. I will post one shortly.


You are absolutely right. I thought that, too. The kindness really shows through in all of the pictures. Good point.


----------



## Dottieruth

I also decided to change my Avatar to a picture of me and my spoiled baby, 
Maggie Mae.I loved seeing all the pictures.


----------



## Katsch

Thank you Donna this topic has been fun. It is nice to see our KP friends and their lovely faces.


----------



## Kitchenergal

Dottieruth said:


> I also decided to change my Avatar to a picture of me and my spoiled baby,
> Maggie Mae.I loved seeing all the pictures.


That's lovely. A picture say a thousand words!!!


----------



## grandmann

spinlouet said:


> One thing that drastically jumps out at me is how young everyone looks. Those that were saying they were 76, wow, they do not by any stretch of the imagination look to be that age. Did anyone else notice this? And those that had their grandchildren in the pics, some great looking young grandmas out there!


I was amazed myself, knitters must have that special gift of staying young. I love your picture what gorgeous hair you have. the total picture was really neat with the color of clothes you have on plus the spinning wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt

I confess my photo is at least 8 years ago. Just before my retirement.


----------



## DollieD

This is me....2010!


----------



## Kitchenergal

I just found one of myself. My Avatar has both my daughter and I in it. This was taken in 2013. Taken at night on the balcony of a hotel in Greece. You can just barely make out the lights of the Acropolis. Our hotel was right below it. It was a wonderful trip that I took with my girlfriend.


----------



## pawpawlover

Taken on the paddle steamer "Pevensey" which was used in the mini series, "All the Rivers Run". It was freezing at the time.


----------



## Grand8ma

How did I miss this topic?? So nice to "meet" you all!

This is from last Christmas with my beautiful granddaughter...mother of my oldest greatgrandson.

Sorry...tried to make it smaller!!


----------



## Katobo

Here am I with my husband at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## BeadsNyarn

I hate sharing pics of myself.....but I'm game  it's also me in my avatar, but kinda left out my face...lol
Here's the only recent picture I have which was taken a only few days ago to model my slouch hat.


----------



## Pocahontas

BeadsNyarn said:


> I hate sharing pics of myself.....but I'm game  it's also me in my avatar, but kinda left out my face...lol
> Here's the only recent picture I have which was taken a only few days ago to model my slouch hat.


You are a beautiful model and wear your hats so well.


----------



## Sarah Chana

I must tell you all that this is one of the very best topics ever. I've loved every minute of looking at all the pictures etc
. Us KP people look so good because we enjoy our craft and this helps to keep us on an even keel.
I'd post more except I really don't know what I'm doing.
I wish everyone good health, let's update every once in a while, keep our senses of humor, and be kind to one another.
Sarah


----------



## shshipp

I love this idea. Lake Hartwell sailing, Jake my dog


----------



## Ask4j

Okay I messed up so this post isn't a post--but I might add all the photos being posted are really wonderful and I'm enjoying all the activities people are sharing.


----------



## Ask4j

countryknitwit said:


> Here is one of me with my granddog, Otis.


Love Otis!


----------



## Johna

WoW your sweater is very nice. I never designed anything in my life. I let other people do that. I am just having fun knitting.


----------



## Isa53

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


This me playing my bass and singing in our bluegrass band!


----------



## RosD

welderhead said:


> Here is a picture of my dear sister and I who has pasted away 1 year ago. I miss her very much. She was a very fine knitter and loved to make beautiful things!


So sorry for your loss, memories never fade, we just treasure them more 💞


----------



## rosaposa13

This is a photo of me Grandma and Grandpa and our lovely grandson Oscar.


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Thank you Donna this topic has been fun. It is nice to see our KP friends and their lovely faces.


I agree with you Kathy, it's wonderful. 💞


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jpacquin said:


> This is a picture of my family. We are hiking in Yellowstone National park. The boys gave my DH and me this trip for our 40th anniversary.


What a handsome family - your boys are beautiful! Look like their mama.


----------



## Georgiegirl

TravelKnit said:


> I'll play! Here I am with my nieces the day after Christmas -- wearing the scarf my BFF knit & gave me for Christmas!


Wow! Beautiful decorations....& you 3 are beautiful also.....


----------



## dancewithmarg

countryknitwit said:


> Here is one of me with my granddog, Otis.


I've heard the song There's a Bird on my Head, but never heard There's a Dog on my Head! ha ha.


----------



## user64822

MoragB said:


> This was on my birthday with all four of my grandkids x


You look young enough to be their mother!


----------



## Gundi2

here is me ,old and gray, but happy,sitting in my old favorite chair.


----------



## Georgiegirl

sockit2me said:


> Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


You don't mean it! You designed & knit your sweater - me thinks you're putting we gals to shame!!!!!! You're impressig the heck out of me!!!!!!


----------



## dancewithmarg

Janeway said:


> This is me!


I know that face!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> This is me!


Janie - hey girlfriend, I'd know you anywhere!
Georgiegirl


----------



## cainchar

Your paint is beautiful!



cheridachat said:


> Two pictures of me! One with my Paint dressage horse, Leroy (Lope Away Leo) and one from our visit to Lake Tahoe, with husband, Dennis, and granddaughter, Kira. After my family, my great loves are horses and knitting.


----------



## amamac

I really enjoyed watching all these pics, all people look so lovely!

It took me a while to find a pic of myself... my old laptop is going and so now I am using one of my DH but gosh I would not know how to start looking in all of his pics! Found this one on the desktop, the two of us 4 years ago... time flies!
I look very different now as I let grow my hair since than.


----------



## ramram0003

desertgirl said:


> My new Christmas jacket!


Beautiful just like you.


----------



## momforthree

Pictures...


----------



## Nanny Chacombe

spinlouet said:


> This has been a very fun topic, thanks for posting it. The ones I didn't see post were the ones I did not expect would post for whatever their reason may be. Thank you to those that did, it is nice to put a face with a name. sorry pic is so large, I don't know how to make it smaller.


lovely picture and a fantastic quote. x


----------



## hen

I look better from the back and I've recently posted a picture of my hair on my blog page.
I dye yarn and I photograph the wild peacocks in the garden. 
I decided to go a bit mad and dye the ends of my hair in peacock colours.


----------



## ramram0003

girlcave said:


> holy huge photo! sorry to scare you...


Not at all. Very pretty.


----------



## SuZyQ818

I've really enjoyed looking at everyone's photos. Mine was taken last November as a formal headshot for work.


----------



## ramram0003

cheridachat said:


> Two pictures of me! One with my Paint dressage horse, Leroy (Lope Away Leo) and one from our visit to Lake Tahoe, with husband, Dennis, and granddaughter, Kira. After my family, my great loves are horses and knitting.


LOVE LOVE LOVE horses. Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL


unraveledcraft said:


> This is the only pic I have on my kindle


 :lol:


----------



## MzBarnz

You are so right! Such lovely souls showing through their eyes!


Camacho said:


> I am struck by the kindness in everyone's faces. I will post one shortly.


----------



## ramram0003

raqeth said:


> I love seeing all the photos.... Great idea. I must admit I do not like them of me... But I want to share with you, Donna... Big hug,
> I have been ill but oh well, God provides...


How do you knit/crochet with a lap full of babies?


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wow what a wonderful group of smiling faces... this has been fun.. everyone is so young looking. Beautiful ...Mary


----------



## cainchar

Well- here goes- I am usually the one behind the lens- so there are few to pick from. 

I can't tell you how much I've enjoyed all these pic's. We should do this regularly.


----------



## MzBarnz

I noticed the same thing, spinlouet! And some were saying they weren't pretty. I haven't seen one ugly kper and I'll bet we won't!


spinlouet said:


> One thing that drastically jumps out at me is how young everyone looks. Those that were saying they were 76, wow, they do not by any stretch of the imagination look to be that age. Did anyone else notice this? And those that had their grandchildren in the pics, some great looking young grandmas out there!


----------



## dancewithmarg

Here's me in 2013. No recent pics, I'm usually the one behind the camera.


----------



## MzBarnz

Kathy... when I first posted it, I wasn't sure what kind of reactions there'd be, but it was well received... for the most part. I'm so happy to see all the participants! Thanks to all!!


Katsch said:


> Thank you Donna this topic has been fun. It is nice to see our KP friends and their lovely faces.


----------



## ramram0003

jeannie2954 said:


> We have some beautiful people on here!
> 
> I usually disappear when I see a camera, HATE HAVING MY PICTURE TAKEN. My son snapped this in 2013 of me, I was 59, haven't changed much except for a few more wrinkles and a few more pounds.


Love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertgirl

Ramram, how kind of you! I do feel younger than I look!


----------



## Kitchenergal

ramram0003 said:


> How do you knit/crochet with a lap full of babies?


At a very slow pace!! LOL Been there, done that.


----------



## MzBarnz

Awesome!!


Isa53 said:


> This me playing my bass and singing in our bluegrass band!


----------



## Kitchenergal

MzBarnz said:


> Kathy... when I first posted it, I wasn't sure what kind of reactions there'd be, but it was well received... for the most part. I'm so happy to see all the participants! Thanks to all!!


The nicest part of it is that no one is fighting. It's so pleasant to take part when everyone gets along.


----------



## dragonswing

Thought I'd add a few more of my adventures


----------



## Condia

thanks Nanny Chacombe! I am spinning collie blended with wool, wonderful yarn! Your photo is quite lovely too. All of our KP members look so much younger than they say they are, have you noticed? And everyone has such gentle smiles, I am loving this post.



Nanny Chacombe said:


> lovely picture and a fantastic quote. x


----------



## elainjoyce

I'm the one taken the pictures so don't have good picture of myself. None I like anyway. Sure have enjoyed everyone's photos though. Sure are a nice looking group.


----------



## Georgiegirl

MzBarnz said:


> Awesome!!


I don't know how to send a photo unless I do it this way - tack my post onto someone else's...so here goes...hope I'm successful......this was a few years ago while shooting rifles on the California desert.
Georgiegirl


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Hilary4 said:


> ..... Pity I can't use this as my passport photo (that one looks really grumpy - and I'm not naturally grumpy).....


Australian passport photo's are terrible also, because we are not allowed to smile in them.   

Below is a half decent pic of me last July having one last cuddle of my 7 week old GD at the airport, about to board for home, after a lovely 2 week visit.


----------



## ramram0003

Well, I certainly loved seeing the pictures of some of you. It is nice to put a face to a name. So I am in too!!! Here goes. 
Me, my husband and my mom at our wedding. Aug/14


----------



## dragonswing

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Australian passport photo's are terrible also, because we are not allowed to smile in them.


And just what is their reasoning for no smiles? I was told not to smile for mine too.


----------



## Bubba24

This was such a great idea. I loved seeing everyone's pictures. And as suggested I changed my avatar photo. Now back to knitting my socks.
Fran :-D


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

dragonswing said:


> And just what is their reasoning for no smiles? I was told not to smile for mine too.


Don't know the reason, but it sure makes us all look 'sour' in our passports! :| :| :|


----------



## Terri2

I always say, "If you can't beat them" "Join them" so....here I am


----------



## Damama

unraveledcraft said:


> This is the only pic I have on my kindle


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Damama

dragonswing said:


> Love the Maxine cartoon!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenLaugh

This was taken early summer. I'm with my son who, by the way, is 6'11". I knit the shawl I'm wearing (Color Affection). The thick vein in my arm is from when I was on dialysis. I'm transplanted now and I've been trying to persuade my doctor to reverse my fistula (artery & vein spliced together).


----------



## Damama

Pocahontas said:


> You are a beautiful model and wear your hats so well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

GoldenLaugh said:


> This was taken early summer. I'm with my son who, by the way, is 6'11". I knit the shawl I'm wearing (Color Affection). The thick vein in my arm is from when I was on dialysis. I'm transplanted now and I've been trying to persuade my doctor to reverse my fistula (artery & vein spliced together).


I'm so happy you have had your transplant. We have just celebrated 7 years since my hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel. Pete is Rachel's stepdad. Hope all is going well for you 💞 Ros


----------



## Damama

hen said:


> I look better from the back and I've recently posted a picture of my hair on my blog page.
> I dye yarn and I photograph the wild peacocks in the garden.
> I decided to go a bit mad and dye the ends of my hair in peacock colours.


Love the hair, bet your face is just as pretty.


----------



## Damama

GoldenLaugh said:


> This was taken early summer. I'm with my son who, by the way, is 6'11". I knit the shawl I'm wearing (Color Affection). The thick vein in my arm is from when I was on dialysis. I'm transplanted now and I've been trying to persuade my doctor to reverse my fistula (artery & vein spliced together).


So happy you got a transplant! You look great, handsome son too!


----------



## SAMkewel

chickkie said:


> this is a very public site, and I am one that would not feel comfortable doing that. Anyone at all can see what you post here. If people are not comfortable even putting their location on their profile, the sure won't want to put their photo on line.


Chickkie, I often think of this when I see pictures of little children on the forum. While we all love to see them, I'm sure predators do, too, and I always get a chill up my spine.


----------



## minkeyswife

ducatirose2 said:


> trying again


Bobsledding...how fun!


----------



## Damama

Ok, just a reminder I am not responsible for any damage to your computer after viewing this! ;-) ;-) ;-) 

My avatar picture was taken at Stern Pinball inc, on the day of my retirement.
I am terrible at taking selfies and absolutely cannot smile unless tickled. LOL


----------



## alwaysforyou

I love seeing everyone's pictures and connecting the faces to the avatars. Heres is one of me with my 92 year old Mom taken last spring.  Lynn


----------



## lssknitter

Okay, I'll try!!! This was taken Christmas 2013


----------



## minkeyswife

sockit2me said:


> Just to be the only guy. Here I am with my friends' "golden doodle"....of course wearing a sweater that I designed and knit.


Nice to see one of the guys too.


----------



## grandmann

alwaysforyou said:


> I love seeing everyone's pictures and connecting the faces to the avatars. Heres is one of me with my 92 year old Mom taken last spring.  Lynn


I think most knitters found the fountain of youth and that includes you and your Mother (92). Your mother looks like she is still very independent.


----------



## lssknitter

Can someone tell me how to put a picture under my user name? Thanks!!


----------



## Aliceknits

I will post a picture as soon as I have one, Am currently in Rockaway Park,New York from Lodi, california but am planning to move with daughter & grand daughter in Austin Texas just as soon as I figure out where I am (ha ha ha)


----------



## Patian

What a fun idea!


----------



## clavettek

Hi


----------



## GoldenLaugh

RosD said:


> I'm so happy you have had your transplant. We have just celebrated 7 years since my hubby Pete donated a kidney to my daughter Rachel. Pete is Rachel's stepdad. Hope all is going well for you 💞 Ros


The 1st year was a rough one but I've been doing well now. My kidney was from a cadaver. Everyone who said they would get tested if the time came suddenly disappeared when it actually came. How fortunate that Rachel's stepfather was a match! I've heard it's harder on the doner than then the recipient. Blessings to Pete!


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Damama said:


> So happy you got a transplant! You look great, handsome son too!


Thank you!


----------



## Isabel

I'm afraid I'll gum up the website!


----------



## momforthree

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow what a wonderful group of smiling faces... this has been fun.. everyone is so young looking. Beautiful ...Mary


Dear Mary, I presume you are talking about my pictures, Thank You very much!
You look great in your avatar as well! 
Anna


----------



## momforthree

alwaysforyou said:


> I love seeing everyone's pictures and connecting the faces to the avatars. Heres is one of me with my 92 year old Mom taken last spring.  Lynn


Very pretty both of you!


----------



## minkeyswife

Terri2 said:


> I always say, "If you can't beat them" "Join them" so....here I am


Love the ducks in your avatar!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I am enjoying this so much, it's wonderful to see so many friendly faces.


----------



## Damama

This is a great post! Love seeing all the lovely people. Fun Fun Fun


----------



## Bunbun

I'm looking at all these photos and I think some of you ladies have been fibbing about your ages------you can't possibly be the age you say you are!!! You all look at least 20 yrs. younger than you say you are. :O) I'm afraid I look my age. :O(


----------



## Doubledee

I am adding to the fun. Hope this works.


----------



## Annu

This picture was taken in newzealand just after I bought all that great yarn and the antique circular needles .


----------



## Ruth on the GA coast

Here's one of me in my one and only selfie...I hate being photographed...don't have a photographic bone in my body


----------



## Damama

Ruth on the GA coast said:


> Here's one of me in my one and only selfie...I hate being photographed...don't have a photographic bone in my body


Not true.


----------



## sumnerusa

Sockit2me.......what a great sweater and I love your pup.


----------



## Kitchenergal

Damama said:


> Not true.


Agree. Not true


----------



## Patriciastvr

Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


I would love to hear you! I enjoy harp music...especially Celtic.


----------



## beejay

sockit2me,not sure which I like best.Your sweater or your dog. Both are beautiful.


----------



## EqLady

Bubba24 said:


> This was such a great idea. I loved seeing everyone's pictures. And as suggested I changed my avatar photo. Now back to knitting my socks.
> Fran :-D


Which pier are you fishing from?


----------



## EqLady

GoldenLaugh said:


> This was taken early summer. I'm with my son who, by the way, is 6'11". I knit the shawl I'm wearing (Color Affection). The thick vein in my arm is from when I was on dialysis. I'm transplanted now and I've been trying to persuade my doctor to reverse my fistula (artery & vein spliced together).


Congratulations on your transplant; it looks like you are doing well.


----------



## MzBarnz

I agree with Damama! Very pretty and a lovely smile!


Damama said:


> Not true.


----------



## grandmann

Damama said:


> Ok, just a reminder I am not responsible for any damage to your computer after viewing this! ;-) ;-) ;-)
> 
> My avatar picture was taken at Stern Pinball inc, on the day of my retirement.
> I am terrible at taking selfies and absolutely cannot smile unless tickled. LOL


I love the color of your hair compare to your avatar so nice and soft looking on you.

This thread is the Best thread I ever looked at I really don't care how many pages it has it can go on forever.


----------



## demitybaughman

Every one of you look like someone I would love to know in person!


----------



## RosD

GoldenLaugh said:


> The 1st year was a rough one but I've been doing well now. My kidney was from a cadaver. Everyone who said they would get tested if the time came suddenly disappeared when it actually came. How fortunate that Rachel's stepfather was a match! I've heard it's harder on the doner than then the recipient. Blessings to Pete!


My hubby Pete said as soon as we found out that " he didn't give her life but he could give it back to her" and he did. He was sure he was the same blood type as Rachel. Rachel was so lucky and we had back up people who wanted to do this for Rachel. At the time because Rachel is O blood only people with O blood could donate to Rachel. I believe this has changed now with new breakthroughs. They were operated on a Tuesday and Pete was home 2 days later. Rachel was home 7 days later. Her new kidney worked immediately and her creatinine level dropped from 1000 the day before operation to 91 the same day as the operation. Rachel is doing great and we are all extremely grateful to Pete for his very generous gift 💞 sorry I forgot to say that Pete's kidney was removed by keyhole surgery, just a couple of tiny cuts, so only a couple of stitches, can't remember how many exactly but nothing much 💞 I'm hoping all goes well for you and you stay healthy for a very, very long time 💞


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Ruth on the GA coast said:


> Here's one of me in my one and only selfie...I hate being photographed...don't have a photographic bone in my body


You're cute as a bug!


----------



## cavedwellersmum

Here is one from a work do I was the bearer of gifts at work lol whipped the costume up the night before ) thank goodness I had material in my stash)


----------



## lafranciskar

Here's mine. It was take a couple of years ago. Don't have any recent ones as I try to stay on the backside of the camera. I was baking with my granddaughter.


----------



## cavedwellersmum

HAve you all noticed that the majority of us are the ones usually behind the camera lol


----------



## kneonknitter

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


My son took me to a Billy Joel Concert in June of 2014.


----------



## Honey Meadows

Husband, Monet (who some of you met on KP Flag) & me. This is our Christms Selfie!


----------



## MaryA

grandmatky said:



> This was taken just before Christmas 2014. G'daughter & I made centerpieces at a class at our local nursery.


Nice picture, Grandmatky . I bet that was a fun class and the centerpieces are pretty.😊 BTW, I was born just outside of Paris, TN in Springville and my parents moved back from Michigan and lived in Paris until they passed away. My next youngest brother lives there and other cousins are still there.😊 Great area.😊


----------



## Janana

Nice to see my KP friends.


----------



## Hilary4

dragonswing said:


> And just what is their reasoning for no smiles? I was told not to smile for mine too.


Because the authorities use face recognition software that needs the unsmiling picture to match you to.


----------



## mary139

Like many other KPers, I am used to being on the other side of the camera! I searched and found this picture of me reading to my darling granddaughter Ava.


----------



## Annu

The reason we all look younger is cos we are in a state of constant meditation(knitting/ crochet/gathering yarn) .Perfect equanimity.
And everyone knows meditation can beat the ageing process so no fibbing only Nirwana


----------



## subtlewitch

My picture is also my icon too


----------



## Bubba24

EqLady said:


> Which pier are you fishing from?


I was in Cape Hatteras and we went on a Charter boat. Love Cape Hatteras. We go there twice a year for 2 weeks each time.


----------



## minkeyswife

Goodshepfarm said:


> I am enjoying this so much, it's wonderful to see so many friendly faces.


I love Women of Faith conferences. Haven't been to one in several years though. The last one I attended was when the lady who played Blaire on Facts of Life was one of the speakers.


----------



## minkeyswife

lafranciskar said:


> Here's mine. It was take a couple of years ago. Don't have any recent ones as I try to stay on the backside of the camera. I was baking with my granddaughter.


So sweet! Love the photo. That one would be great blown up larger and framed.


----------



## Damama

grandmann said:


> I love the color of your hair compare to your avatar so nice and soft looking on you.
> 
> This thread is the Best thread I ever looked at I really don't care how many pages it has it can go on forever.


Thank, you and I agree about best thread.

It is getting more gray, getting long (I usually wear it shorter). I am looking more like my mom every day. My sis is 18 years younger than I and her hair is totally white. She says I look like Mom and she looks like Mom's twin who had total white, Mom's hair still quite a bit of dark brown.


----------



## desertgirl

cavedwellersmum, that is the cutest costume! You did yourself proud!


----------



## Damama

demitybaughman said:


> Every one of you look like someone I would love to know in person!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AggieAggie

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


Here I am at Rhinebeck's Sheep and Wool Festival.


----------



## Damama

cavedwellersmum said:


> Here is one from a work do I was the bearer of gifts at work lol whipped the costume up the night before ) thank goodness I had material in my stash)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama

Hilary4 said:


> Because the authorities use face recognition software that needs the unsmiling picture to match you to.


I thought that' what it was. Thanks for listing.


----------



## Redhead1951

Here's one of me with Blondie. She lived to the ripe old age of 27. This is a great idea!


----------



## run4fittness

What is amazing is so many folks look like some of my relatives! And I have not seen them for years! So many beautiful photos and families and stories!


----------



## Nativelady

I tried posting a picture but it disappeared; who knows where it went! I have really enjoyed seeing all the pictures and went through every page. Thanks for the topic. looks like it showed up.


----------



## mamiepooh

Here I am with Miss Abby who is never far from my knitting.
Paulette aka mamiepooh


----------



## bedmonds1

Me with my first grandchild. I named my knitting and mixed media business after her: Sofia Rose Traditions. She's almost 4 now and lives in Scotland.


----------



## Grandma Jo

I finally decided to show a very recent picture of my husband and I. It was taken on our ranch in Montana.


----------



## user102348

Getting in a little late on this one. This must be the most successful thread EVER! I have to admit I looked at all 28 pages so far. Okay, so here is one of me and the hubby.


----------



## Marge in MI

nice topic, will look for pic


----------



## Condia

Well, what better way to enter our world, lol. Welcome to the wonderful world of knitters on KP!! Glad you shared your photo!



FredKnits said:


> I'm new, but I figured I'd start things out this way!


----------



## gypsie

On a hot date !


----------



## Blodwen

I know Abergavenny well! Lived in Blackwood until moving to Canada in '69!


----------



## Mags1956

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


This is me sitting at breakfast time on holiday in Durban 3 years ago. Had a wonderful 2nd holiday in South Africa. This holiday was to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary. Love being able to put faces to names. Thank you for starting off this topic.


----------



## Cyber Granny

FredKnits said:


> I'm new, but I figured I'd start things out this way!


Hi and welcome to our world, from South Africa.


----------



## kneonknitter

FredKnits said:


> I'm new, but I figured I'd start things out this way!


I am so thrilled to see all the male knitters making their presence known!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Me is me in my avatar with my late hubby and only grand daughter, I also have 4 grand sons.


----------



## hen

Such a brilliant thread ... everyone with lovely things to say.
I love KP when it's like this!


----------



## Ladyabelle

Have enjoyed this thread, and updated my avatar pic. This was taken 18 months ago when I completed this first shawl.


----------



## raedean

desertgirl said:


> Thanks Raedean for your help!


your welcomed dear desertgirl and u are precious.


----------



## raedean

Toby's Mom said:


> You have the MOST BEAUTIFUL skin!!! What do you use or is it just good genes as TMZ would say?!


thank u Tobys Mom.i use a soap and sugar scrub...


----------



## raedean

everyone is so precious and beautiful.it was a joy to put a face to a name.what fun!


----------



## knittingnut214

Cute https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=450176026910&set=t.1228785901&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Fscontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhphotos-xpf1%2Fv%2Ft1.0-9%2F76526_450176026910_3124950_n.jpg%3Foh%3D4aa0c5ad2525a708236e2dfeb0bb0682%26oe%3D5537243D&size=720%2C547date...Here is my Picture....


----------



## NanaMc

Welcome to KP, Fredknits


----------



## grandmann

Sorry, no picture yet....I need to figure out this new computer.


----------



## maspd

girlcave said:


> All the photos of me are from my wedding last year. Seems I need to get out from behind the camera more!


Wow what a beautiful lady!


----------



## Bubba24

Welcome to all the men joining us. :-D


----------



## kmangal16

My daughter, Tracy, granddaughters, Jo and Kai and me.


----------



## lizziebe

Hey, Mollyannhad, you must be doing fine--mine came back pure white and skimpy. I really don't mind a bit. Just keep it in a boy cut-and keep right on knittin'. I don't have a picture for you to laugh at. Looks like a whole shelf of knitting needles behind you. Glad to meet you! lizziebe


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Mine's in the avatar as well, with my oldest grandson.


----------



## kathycam

Johna said:


> Rageth - You dogs are so cute. I only have one left. I miss all the others terribly. I am too old to adopt another one. I don't want the dog to outlive me. No one would take him.


Not so, Johna. The shelters and breed rescues have lots of older dogs that no one wants....everyone wants a puppy. Why don't you look into adopting one of those. Most breed rescues want their animals back, if you can't keep them, so if anything happens to you, you know your pets will be taken care of.


----------



## Redhatbarb

How do I add a photo? Actually the photo is already there with my name.


----------



## dogLVR

This has been hours of fun! So happy to meet you in picture form :-D Such lovely people you all are!


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Lostie said:


> With my brother, the day after my Dad's funeral. We had a nostalgic walk along Brighton Pier. I'm the one with hair :-D


Beautiful photo Sarah 💞 you look really lovely! Nice to see your brother! Taking care of you! ❤💙


----------



## Corliss

This thread has been great. My picture was taken at the Tuzigoot Indian ruins in central Arizona.


----------



## Granny-Pearl

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


We celebrated our "Ruby" wedding anniversary recently! Here we are celebrating our special day & on our wedding day!


----------



## Janeway

yorkie1 said:


> You are cheating :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!

I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!

One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


----------



## user64822

Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Getting in a little late on this one. This must be the most successful thread EVER! I have to admit I looked at all 28 pages so far. Okay, so here is one of me and the hubby.


Lovely wings!


----------



## Lostie

Granny-Pearl said:


> Beautiful photo Sarah 💞 you look really lovely! Nice to see your brother! Taking care of you! ❤💙


Love your photos, too, Krissy. Yes, big brother was propping me up :-D


----------



## user64822

Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Getting in a little late on this one. This must be the most successful thread EVER! I have to admit I looked at all 28 pages so far. Okay, so here is one of me and the hubby.


Lovely wings!


----------



## Pilla

My image is my avatar too, but here's another one. This time we had a Shakespearean evening at home with Tudor food (My husband made the raised pie.) My son - a fully trained actor - recited passages from various Shakespeare plays out in the garden, and I made mine and my husband's outfits. Fun. It was all done to raise funds for my son's charity in India.


----------



## gdhavens

Oh my heavens, I am only on page 10 and enjoying this thread thoroughly. Thanks for starting the thread and thanks to all who have posted pics. What fun!!! If I can find a pic of me, I may even post one.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Janeway, I am so sorry someone has made such negative comments to you. Please know that those people do not speak for the majority of us here. I'm glad you have participated in this thread, even if it's a pic of your ancestor, who obviously you are very proud of!


Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


----------



## Janeway

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, Janeway, I am so sorry someone has made such negative comments to you. Please know that those people do not speak for the majority of us here. I'm glad you have participated in this thread, even if it's a pic of your ancestor, who obviously you are very proud of!


Thank you very much. Hugs


----------



## dragonswing

Pilla said:


> My image is my avatar too, but here's another one. This time we had a Shakespearean evening at home with Tudor food (My husband made the raised pie.) My son - a fully trained actor - recited passages from various Shakespeare plays out in the garden, and I made mine and my husband's outfits. Fun. It was all done to raise funds for my son's charity in India.


Love the costume. Sounds like you had a wonderful evening.


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


Beautiful photo! xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Pilla said:


> My image is my avatar too, but here's another one. This time we had a Shakespearean evening at home with Tudor food (My husband made the raised pie.) My son - a fully trained actor - recited passages from various Shakespeare plays out in the garden, and I made mine and my husband's outfits. Fun. It was all done to raise funds for my son's charity in India.


Looks like a whole lotta of "Shakespeare" fun! Love the photo! x


----------



## dragonswing

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


I almost left here a few weeks ago because of a few nasty people, but several nice ones convinced me to stay. So I have decided to ignore the nasties. I love your ancestor's photo! :-D


----------



## misellen

My last picture was on a Christmas Hike. I'm the one in red sitting between my niece and my great-great-fur nephew.


----------



## Pocahontas

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


How sad that adults even THINK of 'making fun' of each other. Continue to be proud of your heritage and hold your head up high. It's hard to turn the other cheek but Christ commands us to do so. God bless.


----------



## desertgirl

misellen, that photo is so happy! Looks like a very good day with family and woman's best friend...dog!


----------



## Lostie

desertgirl said:


> misellen, that photo is so happy! Looks like a very good day with family and woman's best friend...dog!


Lovely photo, misellen. The doggie kiss is priceless :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl

misellen said:


> My last picture was on a Christmas Hike. I'm the one in red sitting between my niece and my great-great-fur nephew.


Lovely pics MissEllen x love the 😘😘 from puppy dog ❤💞


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Here I am with my two oldest grandchildren. We are having our annual cookie baking day. We started this when Megan was three years old - 9 years ago! Time flies!


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely pic. missellen, you and your family look so happy :thumbup:


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Love CDA. My family is from there! We visit every summer.


----------



## Beachkc

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


When it comes to politics and religion, it seems that one nasty remark breeds another. Not to worry, my friend, raise above it. You come from good stock. Love the photo!


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Is that a snowshoe? We have one, she is wonderful.


----------



## shayfaye

Here is one of DH and I about 35 years ago. I am just grayer now as is he.


----------



## cj2 sally

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


Please don`t let the nasty remarks of a few sour you to this site. Most of the folks I have met here are decent caring folks. I love the pic you chose.


----------



## leeannj

Love it. Just took some new and will put them up as soon as I read how as I haven't posted in forever. And to the harpist, I also wish I could listen to you. Wished I could play for a long time.


----------



## misellen

Granny-Pearl said:


> Lovely pics MissEllen x love the 😘😘 from puppy dog ❤💞


Sir Bentley is a recent rescue who thinks he has found Paradise. He is a real sweetheart.


----------



## misellen

Grandma Laurie said:


> Here I am with my two oldest grandchildren. We are having our annual cookie baking day. We started this when Megan was three years old - 9 years ago! Time flies!


Oh but what memories your are making.


----------



## leeannj

Yes, it's wonderful.


----------



## Grandma Laurie

misellen said:


> Oh but what memories your are making.


I love every minute of it! I look forward to our special time every year. I have other traditions with the other grandchildren too. So precious to be with them.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Hello everyone
nice topic
me-my avatar  
Good day


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, Janeway, I am so sorry someone has made such negative comments to you. Please know that those people do not speak for the majority of us here. I'm glad you have participated in this thread, even if it's a pic of your ancestor, who obviously you are very proud of!


Your ancestor looks like a very wise person. Sorry for any negative posts you received. We are all unique and need to be accepted for who we are.


----------



## Janeway

dragonswing said:


> I almost left here a few weeks ago because of a few nasty people, but several nice ones convinced me to stay. So I have decided to ignore the nasties. I love your ancestor's photo! :-D


Yes, I almost left too as when I complained to Admin of KP, they said if you cannot take the heat then leave the fire!

I have stayed just to give them something to talk about so you stay too as I am learning so much from all of the wonderful people on KP who are lovely people. There are only a few nasty people who are only on KP to spew their hateful remarks.

Hugs to you dear lady!


----------



## Miss Ellie

Here's me and Barry in our back yard last August on his 80th Birthday.

Miss Ellie, Ontario, Canada.



MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


----------



## galaxycraft

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.





Janeway said:


> Yes, I almost left too as when I complained to Admin of KP, they said if you cannot take the heat then leave the fire!
> 
> I have stayed just to give them something to talk about so you stay too as I am learning so much from all of the wonderful people on KP who are lovely people. There are only a few nasty people who are only on KP to spew their hateful remarks.
> 
> Hugs to you dear lady!


That is what happens and the response you get when you enter and participate in the political and religious threads.
So stay away from those threads and join the rest of the forum. 

And thank you for bringing attention to your woes in those threads over to this happy thread.


----------



## Miss Ellie

demitybaughman said:


> Every one of you look like someone I would love to know in person!


I thought exactly the same Demity. All so pleasant and friendly - and interested in what they're looking at. It must be true. Knitting is good for you.


----------



## pattibe

Jnelson-1947 said:


> Is that a snowshoe? We have one, she is wonderful.


Did someone say Snowshoe?


----------



## omahelen

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


What an interesting face, maybe one day can tell us the history of him.


----------



## jeannemarie

This is so much fun! Here's one of me with daughter and granddaughter.Always fun when we are together&#128515;


----------



## gypsie




----------



## grandmann

Please this thread started out so wholesome and inviting for everybody No more political remarks. 
Let's keep it this way, this has been one nice treat for a change, the pages can go on forever.


----------



## Condia

I love it to when it is like this, friendly, gentle, loving, kind, it is WONDERFUL!! No one is sniping at each other, this is great! And I believe this is what it should always be like. Thank goodness the vast majority are kind, helpful, and loving when replying to questions/posts. I am personally going to bookmark this page so that I can go back and put faces with names later on too. This is a pic of me when I change my hair from my natural color of black to becoming the hot headed red head with freckles that my inner self is, lol.

Blessings to all.



hen said:


> Such a brilliant thread ... everyone with lovely things to say.
> I love KP when it's like this!


----------



## misellen

grandmann said:


> Please this thread started out so wholesome and inviting for everybody No more political remarks.
> Let's keep it this way, this has been one nice treat for a change, the pages can go on forever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter

sorry....inappropriate post......


----------



## Condia

OH MY GOSH, that is just terrible for anyone to say to you!!! I for one and I know one of most am happy that you are among us. Be PROUD of your ancestry. Be strong in who you are as one of the children of our Lord. Prayers and hugs to you. I bet you would find that this particular post would welcome you with open arms. None of the nasty people have posted. Please share your pic with us.

Blessings to you



Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


----------



## lpool23

Here I am with my three daughters at my nephew's wedding! Our son couldn't make it as he was stationed over seas and my husband taking the photo!!


----------



## kneonknitter

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


Janeway, your experiences here were not the norm & I am so sorry it happened to you. You are grouping the wrong doers into a lump by labeling them Democrats. I am a Democrat/Liberal who would NEVER treat anyone as you described happened to you. I don't care what religion or political affiliation a person is. I only care if a person has a good heart, soul, is kind, caring & compassionate. Please don't let the few sway you from being an active member of this forum.


----------



## BoogieCat

After seeing all these great pics I decided I needed a better one of me! This is in front of part of my yarn stash wearing a hat I knitted.


----------



## Archie

I love all the pictures, and am partial to the one with the dog resting his head on top of his "mommy", lol. That would be something mine would do, along with the cats trying to do the same thing so there probably wouldn't be room for my face in the picture, rofl - and if there were, I'd probably break the camera - if I had one. It's nice to "see" everybody.


----------



## desertgirl

jeannemarie, that is a really great photo of the three of you in the matching striped sweaters...a good looking family!


----------



## Archie

Damama I swear you could be the twin of one of my favorite Aunts (one of my Dad's sisters) who I miss very much.


----------



## RitaMc

Here is mine. Taken in 2013. The only change is more grey hair.


----------



## Corndolly

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


Please be proud of your heritage and don't let anyone put you down! I think this world is here to share!


----------



## imalulu

unraveledcraft said:


> This is the only pic I have on my kindle


 too funny!


----------



## EqLady

Bubba24 said:


> I was in Cape Hatteras and we went on a Charter boat. Love Cape Hatteras. We go there twice a year for 2 weeks each time.


I love fishing! Most of my life we vacationed around Long Beach, NC but since my parents died, we go to South Carolina. We went a couple of times to the Outer Banks when I was little; it's just too far from here.


----------



## EqLady

mamiepooh said:


> Here I am with Miss Abby who is never far from my knitting.
> Paulette aka mamiepooh


Nice to put a face with the name, Paulette.
Kay


----------



## imalulu

Jnelson-1947 said:


> Mine's in the avatar as well, with my oldest grandson.


Is it just me?...but I can't really see you when it's just the small avatar picture.


----------



## mumofkate

I'm on my avatar with my husband, I don't look so great close up so will the avatar do?
Thank you all you ladies, you all look fantastic, its nice to be able to put faces to names, not that I will remember you all but Hello all.
.


----------



## Jnelson-1947

I did. Looks a lot like mine. They are wonderful cats.


----------



## Lostie

Just to say, I love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Frances14

Lostie said:


> Just to say, I love this thread :thumbup:


So do I, a bit of fun on a miserable Winters Day.

Jenny x


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Just to say, I love this thread :thumbup:


I do to, it's one of the best we've had.


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> I do to, it's one of the best we've had.


and me,it's lovely to see our KP family :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

As I sit here reading everyone's comments on how enjoyable this thread is, I am smiling from ear to ear! I was a little leery of starting it because I knew there would be some that wouldn't go for the idea, but mostly it's been so well received! Thank you all for your contributions, your lovely uplifting comments to each other and most of all, your support and friendships. Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## sockit2me

To add more to the fun....here are two photos from a fun day in Philadelphia last year. All signs point toward silly !!!


----------



## Frances14

MzBarnz said:


> As I sit here reading everyone's comments on how enjoyable this thread is, I am smiling from ear to ear! I was a little leery of starting it because I knew there would be some that wouldn't go for the idea, but mostly it's been so well received! Thank you all for your contributions, your lovely uplifting comments to each other and most of all, your support and friendships. Hugs to all of you!!!


Hugs to you too, we have really enjoyed it. Thank you.

Jenny x


----------



## desertgirl

sockit2me, those pixs are hilarious! Thanks for posting!


----------



## scottishlass

Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded 
With my older Grandson


----------



## Irish knitter

I've always wanted to know what Scottishlass looked like!!!! YAY....

handsome grandson too!!


----------



## Hilary4

I found less pompous photos of myself (raided my daughter's supply).

First is with a friend's baby on his Christening day - she had left making the Christening gown a bit late and I was at their place wildly finishing it off until 10 minutes before the ceremony - his Mum did the smocking and I did the rest.

Second is our accumulated waifs and strays. It was taken at a friend of our daughter's 21st. Our daughter is in the red cardi in front of me, our son is wearing a shirt and tie (fashionister) and DH is far right. The blondie in front of my daughter was being born by C-section as I waited outside the theatre for our mutual obstetrician to come and try and turn our daughter who was breech - so they claim to have "known" each other since then! The rest of them are in and out of our home as if it had swing doors!


----------



## gypsie

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


So that's the woman behind the quotes! Hello SL. I so enjoy your posts. Keep it up!


----------



## NanaMc

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


Good to see your friendly face. I feel like I know some of you. Good looking grandson!


----------



## grandmann

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


I'm so happy I got to meet you, what a nice looking woman you are. Your inspirations to us everyday matches your smile.


----------



## Lostie

Scottishlass - lovely to see your photo :thumbup: your grandson has eyebrows like my sons .....MacDonald ClanRanald specials :-D


----------



## grandmann

Hilary4 said:


> I found less pompous photos of myself (raided my daughter's supply).
> 
> First is with a friend's baby on his Christening day - she had left making the Christening gown a bit late and I was at their place wildly finishing it off until 10 minutes before the ceremony - his Mum did the smocking and I did the rest.
> 
> Second is our accumulated waifs and strays. It was taken at a friend of our daughter's 21st. Our daughter is in the red cardi in front of me, our son is wearing a shirt and tie (fashionister) and DH is far right. The blondie in front of my daughter was being born by C-section as I waited outside the theatre for our mutual obstetrician to come and try and turn our daughter who was breech - so they claim to have "known" each other since then! The rest of them are in and out of our home as if it had swing doors!


Another one of our regular ones now I can put a face with the name instead of the mouse. :-D


----------



## Kiwiflynn

This is me with my 94 year old mother, in New Zealand.


----------



## Lostie

Attached is a picture of our very special Glenlady. As some of you know, she leads me into a lot of mischief, and is a wonderful friend :-D


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Lostie said:


> Attached is a picture of our very special Glenlady. As some of you know, she leads me into a lot of mischief, and is a wonderful friend :-D


Lovely pic Sarah! Of a really lovely lady! You can see the mischief in her! Lol 💞


----------



## cainchar

I am disgusted that the previous poster to this, was ever made to feel shamed at being Native American. I rejoice in our diversity- think how much it has brought to our site, never mind North America! I hope we will see the picture of your ancestor- and YOU!



spinlouet said:


> OH MY GOSH, that is just terrible for anyone to say to you!!! I for one and I know one of most am happy that you are among us. Be PROUD of your ancestry. Be strong in who you are as one of the children of our Lord. Prayers and hugs to you. I bet you would find that this particular post would welcome you with open arms. None of the nasty people have posted. Please share your pic with us.
> 
> Blessings to you


----------



## Lostie

Granny-Pearl said:


> Lovely pic Sarah! Of a really lovely lady! You can see the mischief in her! Lol 💞


Indeed you can! She'll never grow up :-D


----------



## cainchar

What a beautiful baby! And Gown! You did a lovely job. I did that pattern (at least appears to be the same,) for one of my nieces. A labour of love! Thanks for sharing- love your smile.



Hilary4 said:


> I found less pompous photos of myself (raided my daughter's supply).
> 
> First is with a friend's baby on his Christening day - she had left making the Christening gown a bit late and I was at their place wildly finishing it off until 10 minutes before the ceremony - his Mum did the smocking and I did the rest.
> 
> Second is our accumulated waifs and strays. It was taken at a friend of our daughter's 21st. Our daughter is in the red cardi in front of me, our son is wearing a shirt and tie (fashionister) and DH is far right. The blondie in front of my daughter was being born by C-section as I waited outside the theatre for our mutual obstetrician to come and try and turn our daughter who was breech - so they claim to have "known" each other since then! The rest of them are in and out of our home as if it had swing doors!


----------



## cainchar

Yeah! A face to put with the posts. What a handsome grandson you have! Tall, dark and handsome! Bet he's broken a few hearts already!



scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


----------



## cathyknits

I saw this thread yesterday but didn't have time to read through all the pages. It's so nice to see the faces behind the names!
I don't have many pictures taken of me but my avatar was taken a year or two ago - me and my buddy, Nick. The one below is from a few years before that with my dad.


----------



## Jitz

OK guys....
This is me and my best friend...
My hubby Ian...


----------



## run4fittness

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


So glad to see one of you! Have been wondering if you would respond! 

Such a handsome grandson! Good genes!


----------



## Glenlady

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


Lovely to meet you lassy xxx


----------



## Hurricane

This has been so much fun seeing all our "friends". I will post another picture of me that is better than the two I posted earlier. They were more recent than this one, but I look better in this one.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


Janie, I think I've seen this photo posted previously by you. Gotta tell ya girlfriend, I love seeing it. You are the absolute best. Don't ever leave us nor stray too far from your true KP friends. Kapooie on the bad guys. In the big scheme of things they matter not in the least!


----------



## grandmann

I can see why this is everyone's Favorite, You are very good-looking in this picture. I hope you didn't change the color of your hair or your eyes what brings out the beauty in you.


----------



## omahelen

Thanks for that Lostie, did wonder what she looked like, she looks like I thought she would - lovely and naughty.


What a lovely lot of ladies we have seen so far though.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Pilla said:


> My image is my avatar too, but here's another one. This time we had a Shakespearean evening at home with Tudor food (My husband made the raised pie.) My son - a fully trained actor - recited passages from various Shakespeare plays out in the garden, and I made mine and my husband's outfits. Fun. It was all done to raise funds for my son's charity in India.


If I was gonna vote for my favorite out of all our photos, me thinks I'd give you the blue ribbon - absolutely LUV your photo...well.....that is until I see another fantastic one that is!


----------



## dragonswing

sockit2me said:


> To add more to the fun....here are two photos from a fun day in Philadelphia last year. All signs point toward silly !!!


Why is it called the Reach Bldg?


----------



## Georgiegirl

jeannemarie said:


> This is so much fun! Here's one of me with daughter and granddaughter.Always fun when we are together😃


Did you knit your sweaters?


----------



## grandmann

omahelen said:


> Thanks for that Lostie, did wonder what she looked like, she looks like I thought she would - lovely and naughty.
> 
> What a lovely lot of ladies we have seen so far though.


I was wondering myself what Glenlady looked like definitely a lady with a twinkle in her eye up to no good.


----------



## Corndolly

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


Glad to see you! I love your posts! Thank you!


----------



## Hilary4

grandmann said:


> Another one of our regular ones now I can put a face with the name instead of the mouse. :-D


And you are still keeping us on tenterhooks - lol!!


----------



## sumnerusa

Here I am in my kitchen. I have very few of myself as I take very poor pictures but as they say....the camera only takes what it sees! :lol:


----------



## desertgirl

sumnerusa, you are right, the camera sees what it sees...and I think it sees a winning smile and a kind person...who happens to knit! Hurrah! I wish I looked so good...


----------



## Betty White

Hope this gets done. I forgot how to post a picture. That's me in the black dress and my late sister (& best friend) in blue.


----------



## Grandma G.

I may be too late for this thread.
This was last Xmas, my daughter & her daughter were into looming.


----------



## Janeway

grandmann said:


> Please this thread started out so wholesome and inviting for everybody No more political remarks.
> Let's keep it this way, this has been one nice treat for a change, the pages can go on forever.


Yes, I know this thread is wholesome, but I was only explaining why I won't put my face on KP. I did not intend to disrupt this wonderful thread. I'm sorry if my reply upset you as it was not my intent.

Hugs, Janeway


----------



## Janeway

Betty White said:


> Hope this gets done. I forgot how to post a picture. That's me in the black dress and my late sister (& best friend) in blue.


You have such a lovely smile!


----------



## Janeway

scottishlass said:


> Sorry this is so late I must have missed the Original post. Trish 2222 pointed it out that I had not responded
> With my older Grandson


I read all of your jokes & enjoyed all of them & now to see your beautiful face & your handsome grandson! Thank you!


----------



## mamiepooh

EqLady said:


> Nice to put a face with the name, Paulette.
> Kay


Thanks Kay. Nice to see everyone around.


----------



## Janeway

cainchar said:


> I am disgusted that the previous poster to this, was ever made to feel shamed at being Native American. I rejoice in our diversity- think how much it has brought to our site, never mind North America! I hope we will see the picture of your ancestor- and YOU!


More of my family.


----------



## Dakota Sun

girlcave said:


> All the photos of me are from my wedding last year. Seems I need to get out from behind the camera more!


Love your hair.


----------



## gypsie

Janeway! What an awesome picture! You must be very proud. You will always own this land. I love your people. They are beautiful! I can't claim a real heritage. You can! I'm a melting pot just like most of us!


----------



## Janeway

gypsie said:


> Janeway! What an awesome picture! You must be very proud. You will always own this land. I love your people. They are beautiful! I can't claim a real heritage. You can! I'm a melting pot just like most of us!


Thank you I am proud of my heritage.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I took a break from packing and decided to catch up a little on KP. I feel so left out but cannot find a picture to post. I have spent more time here than I could spare but could not tear myself away. LOVE seeing all your beautiful faces and all the great remarks. I feel like you are all special friends. I have just retired and now moving to Yreka CA so not a lot of spare time right now. Love you all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie

Janeway said:


> Thank you I am proud of my heritage.


Where did they live? What tribe were they from. Please give us some history. I love the NativeAmerican history of my area. I swear sometimes I feel their presence here when I look out at the hills.


----------



## Dakota Sun

cheridachat said:


> Two pictures of me! One with my Paint dressage horse, Leroy (Lope Away Leo) and one from our visit to Lake Tahoe, with husband, Dennis, and granddaughter, Kira. After my family, my great loves are horses and knitting.


Love your pictures . I also have a love for horses. Had a few when growing up on my folks farm. I had a black and white paint for many years but he died of old age at 29. I loved that horse. I also had a Palomino stallion. He was a beautiful horse. Thank you for the pictures. Not able to ride any more due to bad knees so I enjoy other peoples pictures of their horses. Thank you for posting yours.


----------



## sparrefankerl

Janeway said:


> More of my family.


Thank you for sharing your ancestor's pictures with us. You and your forbearers could teach us a lot about YOUR land, the only true native Americans. No need to send a picture of you, if you're uncomfortable to do so. I can see your eyes through your great-grandfather's proud eyes. I hope I expressed myself correctly. Sometimes I can't write what I really want to say.


----------



## grandmann

gypsie said:


> Where did they live? What tribe were they from. Please give us some history. I love the NativeAmerican history of my area. I swear sometimes I feel their presence here when I look out at the hills.


I worked with the Oneida Nation and I have nothing but Respect for that tribe. They were true humanitarians. Please tell me something about your history. Maybe we should start another thread.


----------



## nomassey

My picture is on Avatar. Taken after hitting 76. Live just 20 miles southwest of Houston, TX


----------



## Hurricane

grandmann said:


> I can see why this is everyone's Favorite, You are very good-looking in this picture. I hope you didn't change the color of your hair or your eyes what brings out the beauty in you.


Oh thank you! My hair and eyes are naturally those colors, although there are quite a few white hairs beginning to show now.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> More of my family.


Janie....Oh my....these photos take my breath away. We should all have photos like this of our ancestors. I have a few & cherish them dearly. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing your family with us. I'm truly almost speechless Janie & believe me, if you knew me well.....you'd know that doesn't happen often. I'm "talky" to say the least.


----------



## sumnerusa

desertgirl said:


> sumnerusa, you are right, the camera sees what it sees...and I think it sees a winning smile and a kind person...who happens to knit! Hurrah! I wish I looked so good...


Thank you, Desertgirl, you are too kind.


----------



## run4fittness

Janeway, How I envy you! My great-grand mother on my mother's father's side was 100% Cherokee. She would never let folks take her picture so I don't know what she looked like. Same on my father's side. I am probably 50% Cherokee. The rest is Scottish! What a combination. 

My aunts have done extensive research and have not been able to find any photos. Cherish your memories and photographs! And remember to label them for future generations!


----------



## Jeannne

DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


----------



## Ezenby

Bravo Pete....lovely



RosD said:


> Me and my darling hubby Pete (who gave my daughter Rachel a kidney. Pete is Rachel's stepdad)


----------



## Grandma G.

Dakota Sun said:


> Love your pictures . I also have a love for horses. Had a few when growing up on my folks farm. I had a black and white paint for many years but he died of old age at 29. I loved that horse. I also had a Palomino stallion. He was a beautiful horse. Thank you for the pictures. Not able to ride any more due to bad knees so I enjoy other peoples pictures of their horses. Thank you for posting yours.


I'm another horse lover. Mine died at 33 & I can't ride with a bad hip so here's a photo for you


----------



## Kitchenergal

Jeannne said:


> DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


Love it.


----------



## Janeway

Jeannne said:


> DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


My what a lovely hat!


----------



## RosD

Ezenby said:


> Bravo Pete....lovely


Thank you 💞


----------



## dragonswing

Jeannne said:


> DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


Great hat!! Don't you just love getting dressed up for tea parties. I have a fancy hat with netting in the back that I wear when I go to one. Always get compliments on it. :-D


----------



## minkeyswife

Janeway said:


> More of my family.


What a wonderful picturd to have! I supposedly have some Native American in me, but no pictures or other proof, just my grandmothers word (it was her grandfather I think she said). She's been gone a long time now so can't ask her again.

I've loved seeing the pictures you have posted...it's like a history lesson


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jeannne said:


> DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


Wow! You'd be the belle of the ball at the Kentucky Derby in your magnificent hat!


----------



## mgayles

This is so much fun! 39 pages of replies!!! This is my granddog, Reo, who thinks he owns all of the seats in our house when he visits.


----------



## Ezenby

I applaud you for sticking with your private choices. Your ancestor shows much pride. Bless you



Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I dont put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


----------



## dragonswing

mgayles said:


> This is so much fun! 39 pages of replies!!! This is my granddog, Reo, who thinks he owns all of the seats in our house when he visits.


I love your dog's sweater and the way he poses. :-D


----------



## Ezenby

Im posting a cheater. picture I kinda of photoshopped. I dont know how I did that... about eight years ago. I am one of those that seems to be on the other side of the camera. Ill look for something more recent.


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Jeannne said:


> DH surprised me with a gift of this hat, which I wore to a Downton Abbey tea. There's not many times that one has an occasion to get fancy when you live in the cornfields of Illinois!


Beautiful Hat & photo! Hope you enjoyed the Downtown tea! x


----------



## Granny-Pearl

mgayles said:


> This is so much fun! 39 pages of replies!!! This is my granddog, Reo, who thinks he owns all of the seats in our house when he visits.


Lovely photo! Know the feeling with the "Grandogs" x


----------



## mumofkate

I have found a photo taken a couple of years ago, I'm a bit greyer and a little more wrinkly, but here it is anyway and another that was taken about 50 plus years earlier !


----------



## Corndolly

Janeway said:


> Thank you I am proud of my heritage.


What a beautiful picture, you must be very proud of your family!


----------



## annagemma

Here's me in Simorre France being attacked by 4 Musketteers


----------



## trish2222

annagemma said:


> Here's me in Simorre France being attacked by 4 Musketteers


Ah, I'll recognise you when we have our KP lunch - not sure how plans are going for that.....as soon as I know you'll know


----------



## annagemma

Hi Trish,
Lovely to be able to put a face to the name.
How's the snow doing in Torrance?
We've quite a lot here in the deep south.
Regards
Anna


----------



## trish2222

annagemma said:


> Hi Trish,
> Lovely to be able to put a face to the name.
> How's the snow doing in Torrance?
> We've quite a lot here in the deep south.
> Regards
> Anna


It's clearing here in the frozen north :lol:


----------



## cathyknits

mgayles said:


> This is so much fun! 39 pages of replies!!! This is my granddog, Reo, who thinks he owns all of the seats in our house when he visits.


I love that picture! It reminds me of the formal portraits from the 1900's.


----------



## TammyJo

Here's me


----------



## janis blondel

TammyJo said:


> Here's me


Well TammyJo how can I put a picture of an old wrinkly like me after your picture Lol. You are very beautiful.


----------



## TammyJo

janis blondel said:


> Well TammyJo how can I put a picture of an old wrinkly like me after your picture Lol. You are very beautiful.


Thank You Very Much. But just think, looks fade.


----------



## janis blondel

TammyJo said:


> Thank You Very Much. But just think, looks fade.


I'm sure you have a beautiful inside too. Isn't it nice to see everyones pictures.


----------



## TammyJo

janis blondel said:


> I'm sure you have a beautiful inside too. Isn't it nice to see everyones pictures.


It is. Sometimes I wonder who I'm really talking to.


----------



## MrsO

It wad hard to find a picture. I'm always the one beckons the camera.


----------



## Beachkc

TammyJo said:


> Thank You Very Much. But just think, looks fade.


I have so enjoyed this thread.

TammyJo, your comment reminds me of my dad. We were six pretty daughters and he often said "beauty is only skin deep and you you better have something good under it." You, TammyJo, have that something good under your skin. It shows through your eyes.


----------



## Emmy Cat

Hi all

Well here i am, hope it doesnt scare you toooo much.

lots of love


----------



## knittingnut214

Tried to do this yesterday and didn't work...so here is another picture for you to see...


----------



## mumofkate

This has been a wonderful thread, its so nice to see you all from all over the globe.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wonderful pics, everyone!! I love seeing you all in settings from all over the world. I'm so glad this thread has been such a great success! Thank you for participating!


----------



## Grandma G.

MzBarnz said:


> Wonderful pics, everyone!! I love seeing you all in settings from all over the world. I'm so glad this thread has been such a great success! Thank you for participating!


Thank you for starting it.


----------



## JessMarsh

Posted some pictures of me earlier but wanted you all to see the treasures who I love dearly


----------



## Dusti

Sarah Chana said:


> Dusti
> I used to live in Crown Heights, in Brooklyn, N.Y. when I was a kid.


Sara,
Didnt see this post because I was out most of the day yesterday and so came back this morning to catch up. Good to meet another Brooklynite even if you are an ex. You can take the Brooklynite out of Brooklyn but you can't take the Brooklyn out of of a Brooklynite. LOL! I will always love it. 
Many "how be ya's!"
from
Dusty


----------



## cathyknits

Grandma G. said:


> Thank you for starting it.


Yes, thanks for starting it, Donna. I love these threads that help us get to know each other better!

Each new picture I see I think, "That's a great one", and then another pops up.

Jess, your 1973 to present pictures are wonderful.


----------



## CalmHeart

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!


Thank you so much for starting this. It has been such a delite.
Picture is of my DH of 54 years & GC from North Carolina. This was the last day at our summer cottage after we had sold it. Sad day but wonderful memories.


----------



## dogLVR

So happy you posted this! Love how proud you are of family. Absolutely love your photo!
Thanks for sharing.
Margo


----------



## JessMarsh

cathyknits said:


> Yes, thanks for starting it, Donna. I love these threads that help us get to know each other better!
> 
> Each new picture I see I think, "That's a great one", and then another pops up.
> 
> Jess, your 1973 to present pictures are wonderful.


Thank you Cathy x


----------



## edithann

Didn't see this posting until a few minutes ago..I'm in! Here's a picture taken of me on my Caribbean cruise about 2 years ago.


----------



## mtnMarilyn

Getting to see all of the wonderful folks on KP makes me feel right at home! Here I am with my youngest grandson 5 years ago (my avatar) and my husband more recently.


----------



## gma11331

OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


----------



## desertgirl

Happy Birthday GMA11331! Love your bouquet!


----------



## d-dub

gma11331 said:


> OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


Happy Birthday you and your bouquet look lovely.


----------



## gma11331

Thank you, desertgirl and d-dub. It was a good day....


----------



## kiwi girl

First picture, my DH and myself and the second one was a family photo taken this past Christmas with our three boys, their wives and my two grand babies.


----------



## imalulu

gma11331 said:


> OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


Happy Bday....that bouquet looks scrumptious and beautiful.


----------



## Corndolly

desertgirl said:


> Happy Birthday GMA11331! Love your bouquet!


Glad you had a great birthday, love the bouquet, looks scrumptious - you do not look 84!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Damama said:


> This is a great post! Love seeing all the lovely people. Fun Fun Fun


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

CalmHeart said:


> Thank you so much for starting this. It has been such a delite.
> Picture is of my DH of 54 years & GC from North Carolina. This was the last day at our summer cottage after we had sold it. Sad day but wonderful memories.


Lovely family and cabin!


----------



## run4fittness

gma11331 said:


> OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


Happy B-Day! Lovely bouquet!


----------



## run4fittness

kiwi girl said:


> First picture, my DH and myself and the second one was a family photo taken this past Christmas with our three boys, their wives and my two grand babies.


Lovely family photo!


----------



## cj2 sally

Hi guys! I found one that I didn't take!


----------



## MzBarnz

OK... for those who didn't see the Christmas pic I posted, here it is again. I don't seem to have one with just DH and I or my kids and us... only with the pups. LOL So, if you've seen this pic already, just pass over it. ;-)


----------



## misellen

This is just such a wonderful thread. I hope it keeps going, and the pictures keep coming (including follow ups).


----------



## RosD

misellen said:


> This is just such a wonderful thread. I hope it keeps going, and the pictures keep coming (including follow ups).


Me too, I love it 💞


----------



## desertgirl

Kiwi Girl, nice looking family you have!


----------



## Ezenby

Local hospital used my picture with their October 2014 cancer ad in newspaper. Finally found how to make into a jpg file from a pdf.


----------



## vonnienz11

I'm in...just had surgery on my eyelids last Monday so I am calling my self Mrs Panda Bear at the moment, having stitches out next week...


----------



## Ezenby

That is so wonderful....fruit and candies. Happy birthday



gma11331 said:


> OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


----------



## Ezenby

Do not see Mrs Panda Bear...just a lovely lady and her DH. I sure need surgery on my eyelids. Dr said the bottom lids need it too because they are starting to bag out ...away from the eye ball and this makes my eyes very dry. Youth is wasted on the young.



vonnienz11 said:


> Im in...just had surgery on my eyelids last Monday so I am calling my self Mrs Panda Bear at the moment, having stitches out next week...


----------



## vonnienz11

Ezenby said:


> Do not see Mrs Panda Bear...just a lovely lady and her DH. I sure need surgery on my eyelids. Dr said the bottom lids need it too because they are starting to bag out ...away from the eye ball and this makes my eyes very dry. Youth is wasted on the young.


You would not want to see a pic of 'Mrs Panda Bear' my eyes are just black and blue and oh so swollen, I had a lot of excess skin on my top lids which was making me very tired so chose to have about 1/2 inch removed from each eye....well worth it!!!


----------



## ADW55

Janeway said:


> Yes, I almost left too as when I complained to Admin of KP, they said if you cannot take the heat then leave the fire!
> 
> I have stayed just to give them something to talk about so you stay too as I am learning so much from all of the wonderful people on KP who are lovely people. There are only a few nasty people who are only on KP to spew their hateful remarks.
> 
> Hugs to you dear lady!


Janeway, I understand your feelings, I am Delaware Indian, and have
had trouble on here as well with a few, this is supposed to be a
knitting and crochet forum, not a name calling nasty place to be.
I changed my user name and avatar, but refused to give in to those
that are unkind, and also made sure that I don't get all of the boards where the others always are.

You picture of your ancestor is wonderful, no wonder you are
very proud of him.


----------



## ADW55

jeannemarie said:


> This is so much fun! Here's one of me with daughter and granddaughter.Always fun when we are together😃


Did you make the matching sweaters??


----------



## Janeway

ADW55 said:


> Janeway, I understand your feelings, I am Delaware Indian, and have
> had trouble on here as well with a few, this is supposed to be a
> knitting and crochet forum, not a name calling nasty place to be.
> I changed my user name and avatar, but refused to give in to those
> that are unkind, and also made sure that I don't get all of the boards where the others always are.
> 
> You picture of your ancestor is wonderful, not wonder you are
> very proud of him.


Yes, I understand your feelings about some people on KP. I'm sure there are more American Indians on KP bit keep quiet.

This is why I'm Janeway as I did enjoy that TV show as my granddad would tell me about the Spirits in the heavens of our ancestors. He always pointed to the sky.

At first on KP, I said I was part Indian as I know how some people still hate the American Indians.

Welcome, it is great to know I'm not alone on KP.

I say to people that "we" will always be among you!


----------



## amamac

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


These kind of reactions say much more about these people than about you Janeway! Don't you worry about stupid people, there will always be some of them... You are much wiser than they are, they are the ignorant ones which you better not take any notice of!

Be proud of your ancestors, I wish I could learn more about their wisdom! The world would have been a much better place if their knowledge and ethics had been followed...

Love from Italy!


----------



## Janeway

amamac said:


> These kind of reactions say much more about these people than about you Janeway! Don't you worry about stupid people, there will always be some of them... You are much wiser than they are, they are the ignorant ones which you better not take any notice of!
> 
> Be proud of your ancestors, I wish I could learn more about their wisdom! The world would have been a much better place if their knowledge and ethics had been followed...
> 
> Love from Italy!


Thank you very much.


----------



## MrsO

gma11331 said:


> OK. Here I am at my birthday (84) lunch yesterday with the "edible bouquet" given to me by one of my granddaughters.


Happy Birthday gma 11331 !


----------



## gypsie

amamac said:


> These kind of reactions say much more about these people than about you Janeway! Don't you worry about stupid people, there will always be some of them... You are much wiser than they are, they are the ignorant ones which you better not take any notice of!
> 
> Be proud of your ancestors, I wish I could learn more about their wisdom! The world would have been a much better place if their knowledge and ethics had been followed...
> 
> Love from Italy!


Ditto
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lcs113

This picture of me and the hubs was taken a couple of weeks ago on a cruise with friends.


----------



## run4fittness

Ezenby said:


> Local hospital used my picture with their October 2014 cancer ad in newspaper. Finally found how to make into a jpg file from a pdf.


You are a very young 76! Wow!


----------



## run4fittness

lcs113 said:


> This picture of me and the hubs was taken a couple of weeks ago on a cruise with friends.


Your sweetie looks a little sun burned! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicholas81

Hello to all you KP sweeties -- love this forum and this was such a great idea. This is a picture of my Grandson Gavin and I making Christmas cookies - Dec 2014.

Hope you are all sitting in a very comfortable chair and enjoying what we all love - knitting! Ya think? 

Let me know if I didn't do the attachment correctly - my first time posting a picture. Thanks


----------



## Janeway

Thanks to all of you for showing your beautiful faces, handsome DH's, children & pets. Glad to meet all of you & sending blessings to each of you!


----------



## grandmann

Nicholas81

The picture came out really nice and clear, I love your aprons that you have on. Nice picture to treasure!


----------



## ADW55

Ok you asked for it, don't blame me if your computer cracks up.
this was taken in 2011 that is my grandson I am holding, the
nurses couldn't get his blood sugar up, and at this time he hadn't
been bathed yet, I told the to give him to me as I put out a lot of
heat, held him for two hours like this straight and when he woke
up and got fussy, they said his blood sugar was great.

My first name is Ardella.


----------



## grandmann

Janeway said:


> Yes, I understand your feelings about some people on KP. I'm sure there are more American Indians on KP bit keep quiet.
> 
> This is why I'm Janeway as I did enjoy that TV show as my granddad would tell me about the Spirits in the heavens of our ancestors. He always pointed to the sky.
> 
> At first on KP, I said I was part Indian as I know how some people still hate the American Indians.
> 
> Welcome, it is great to know I'm not alone on KP.
> 
> I say to people that "we" will always be among you!


I'm very Proud of you that you came forward. Now we need to see the African Americans to come forward. America is a melting pot, and we need to accept each other for the qualities we do have. Personally like I said earlier I worked with the Oneida Nation and I learned through them to have Respect for others.
Black is Beautiful! Please come out of hiding.


----------



## gma11331

America is truly a melting pot. Altho my background is as "waspy" as it can get, among my seven grandkids we have Hispanic, Chinese & Hawaiian textures mixed in. One GD had her DNA done and has found along with her known Hispanic and European heritage, she also has some African and Native American components.


----------



## gypsie

We are all just people!


----------



## kiwi girl

I thought you might like to see how much love there is between our grandson and his papa. Little kaleb just adores his Papa.


----------



## cathyknits

kiwi girl said:


> I thought you might like to see how much love there is between our grandson and his papa. Little kaleb just adores his Papa.


How sweet!


----------



## SallyAnn

I am taking a break from knitting, sewing and dr. appts. for my DD and DH. Just couldn't stay away from this thread! Thanks to all of you who posted. It makes me feel so much closer to all of you! When things settle down, I'll try to dig out a pic to post, too. BIG thanx to you, MsBarnz, for getting this thread going!!


----------



## desertgirl

Kiwi Girl, that is one precious picture! Two good looking guys in your life!


----------



## NanaMc

Just wanted to share a picture of my great, great, great grandmother. She was a full blooded Cherokee.


----------



## grandmann

What a wonderful picture of Rachel, what a nice heritage that you still have the picture and know who she is. That is one thing that seems to be important with the American native. They know who their elders are and their history.


----------



## cydneyjo

spinlouet said:


> you must be mistaken, you cannot possibly be 76 years old!!! What is your real age??


Well, aren't you nice. My "real" age is probably around 13, but my birth certificate says I will be 77 in August.


----------



## chris kelly

NanaMc said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of my great, great, great grandmother. She was a full blooded Cherokee.


NanaMac, The comment on the bottom of the photo of your GGGGM is heartbreaking. It's terrible. I can't imagine the heartache it caused. All down to man's inhumanity to man again.


----------



## DottieH

Just wanted to say how much I have enjoyed all the photos! I was very surprised by how many participated, as I have read in the past about how hesitant some people are to share their location, therefore surprised by how many would share a photo. I would share one also, but don't know how!


----------



## kaaren

44 pages later, this is all I could come up with. It was taken at a Mass for couples married 50 years in 2013 at Holy Name Cathedral in Chicago. This post is so much fun.


----------



## Marge in MI

kaaren, conratulations on your 50th wedding aniversary, nice pic


----------



## MrsBearstalker

kiwi girl said:


> I thought you might like to see how much love there is between our grandson and his papa. Little kaleb just adores his Papa.


That is such a priceless photo! They just exude the love for one another.


----------



## run4fittness

NanaMc said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of my great, great, great grandmother. She was a full blooded Cherokee.


The notation at the bottom is heart breaking. How cruel some folks can be.

Lovely memories. I wish I had a picture of my full blooded Cherokee great grand mothers. Somewhere have pictures of my grandfather who was over 50% Cherokee. He had this lovely thick black hair! Mom said his hair was over 1inch thick on the top when he combed his hair back. And it looks like it in the pictures I have seen of him.


----------



## Ezenby

DNA is very revealing. Love the show about genealogy on PBS They use celebrities. One never knows what hides in the past. As we move forwards the melting pot mingles. Yes, the grandkids have introduced textures.



gma11331 said:


> America is truly a melting pot. Altho my background is as "waspy" as it can get, among my seven grandkids we have Hispanic, Chinese & Hawaiian textures mixed in. One GD had her DNA done and has found along with her known Hispanic and European heritage, she also has some African and Native American components.


----------



## Ezenby

Salute to you and DH ..very special...50 years...wow. My second marriage is only on 34.



kaaren said:


> 44 pages later, this is all I could come up with. It was taken at a Mass for couples married 50 years in 2013 at Holy Name Cathedral in Chicago. This post is so much fun.


----------



## Janeway

NanaMc said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of my great, great, great grandmother. She was a full blooded Cherokee.


She is a beautiful lady! I have one of the Cherokee Trail of Tears White Iris that the Indians brought with them as they walked. It has gone through different Indian families & a start was given to me & when it blooms, I pray for all of those people who died during the trail of Tears!


----------



## Janeway

cydneyjo said:


> Well, aren't you nice. My "real" age is probably around 13, but my birth certificate says I will be 77 in August.


I totally agree--you are very young looking--I only wish I looked as good as you at that age.

Please do tell your secrets!


----------



## run4fittness

Janeway said:


> She is a beautiful lady! I have one of the Cherokee Trail of Tears White Iris that the Indians brought with them as they walked. It has gone through different Indian families & a start was given to me & when it blooms, I pray for all of those people who died during the trail of Tears!


I had some of these but my neighbors put out poison and killed all of them.

What a lovely flower!


----------



## ADW55

Janeway said:


> She is a beautiful lady! I have one of the Cherokee Trail of Tears White Iris that the Indians brought with them as they walked. It has gone through different Indian families & a start was given to me & when it blooms, I pray for all of those people who died during the trail of Tears!


That is a beautiful Iris, My Grandfather was born in 1910 at the
end of the Trail of Tears in the Ito Territories of Oklahoma, and
not on the 1906 Census, my family evidently didn't come at 
the same time.


----------



## cydneyjo

Janeway said:


> I totally agree--you are very young looking--I only wish I looked as good as you at that age.
> 
> Please do tell your secrets!


Thank you so much. Good genes. I got carded until I was in my 30's, but when they didn't card me and started "ma-am"ing me, I was sad.


----------



## amamac

ADW55 said:


> Ok you asked for it, don't blame me if your computer cracks up.
> this was taken in 2011 that is my grandson I am holding, the
> nurses couldn't get his blood sugar up, and at this time he hadn't
> been bathed yet, I told the to give him to me as I put out a lot of
> heat, held him for two hours like this straight and when he woke
> up and got fussy, they said his blood sugar was great.
> 
> My first name is Ardella.


Ardella, please be a bit more proud of yourself, you deserve it! No, my computer did not crack up, on the contrary, when I read your little story about the grandson I knew straight away that you must be a most wonderful person! 
<3


----------



## amamac

gma11331 said:


> America is truly a melting pot. Altho my background is as "waspy" as it can get, among my seven grandkids we have Hispanic, Chinese & Hawaiian textures mixed in. One GD had her DNA done and has found along with her known Hispanic and European heritage, she also has some African and Native American components.


Hey, isn't this GD a 'real' American! ;-)

I am sure if we were to analyse our DNA, I would come out to be a 'real European'... Belgium has always been the centre of all European countries to come and conquer...


----------



## amamac

Janeway said:


> She is a beautiful lady! I have one of the Cherokee Trail of Tears White Iris that the Indians brought with them as they walked. It has gone through different Indian families & a start was given to me & when it blooms, I pray for all of those people who died during the trail of Tears!


This is so beautiful! 
It feels so much nicer than the typical crysanthemums that people put on the graves here (or at least in Belgium) around 1-2 november to remember the dead...


----------



## shayfaye

Edithann, I should have known you were such a lovely lady by the gardens you grow! ShayFaye



edithann said:


> Didn't see this posting until a few minutes ago..I'm in! Here's a picture taken of me on my Caribbean cruise about 2 years ago.


----------



## edithann

shayfaye said:


> Edithann, I should have known you were such a lovely lady by the gardens you grow! ShayFaye


Hi again Shayfaye, thanks again....blushing, you are sooo sweet!
Edie :thumbup:


----------



## Johna

Here is a picture of me.


----------



## MrsB

With no makeup, taken last year.


----------



## vonnienz11

who needs makeup!!! you are lovely and glad to meet you Mrs B


----------



## Grandma G.

This must be the longest thread I've seen on KP, still time for more people to add to it I hope. It's been fun.


----------



## Johna

How does a person do their DNA?


----------



## gdhavens

I haven't posted a picture yet. I am still debating if I have one that I want to post. I am NOT photogenic, lol!
As to the length of this thread, the longest one I was part of was Erica's sweater. This thread was so long that it was broken into two different postings, 100 pages on the first and over 70 on the second one.

I have enjoyed this thread.


----------



## MzBarnz

I am enjoying everyone's responses so much! Thank you for participating!!!


----------



## gma11331

Johna said:


> How does a person do their DNA?


We did ours thru Ancestry.com. They send the kit for the saliva test along with return packaging, and they notify you of the results. I'm sure there are other sources for testing as well. It was really simple to do.


----------



## MrsB

mollyannhad said:


> I hope you are feeling better real soon--love all your little companions!


Me, too. so nice to have little furry bodies to hug when you are feeling out of sorts.


----------



## SharAnn

Better late than never...Me and my helper.


----------



## vonnienz11

WOW!!! I love your helper can he/she come and help me too....pleeeeeze!!!
Nice to meet you SharAnn


----------



## desertgirl

SharAnn, lucky you! Great pix..


----------



## GemsByGranny

desertgirl said:


> My new Christmas jacket!


Delightful picture, desertgirl. I'd rather hide behind anonymity.


----------



## Farmwoman

DonnaB- Thank you for the lovely photo of you and your precious little Sparkle! She looks like a little handful of love! : )


----------



## Farmwoman

DonnaB- Thank you for the lovely photo of you and your precious little Sparkle! She looks like a little handful of love! : )


----------



## GemsByGranny

nanalizzy said:


> I love seeing pics of all my KP buddies.
> This is me with Herb, my life partner of 33 years.


Now, THAT is a beautiful picture.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


I am so sorry that has happened to you, I LOVE meeting new people from where ever & learning about them & where they come from.
I like to judge people as I find them not by anything else. We all arrived the same way & will leave the same way -so lets enjoy each other while we are here.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Janeway said:


> Yes, I almost left too as when I complained to Admin of KP, they said if you cannot take the heat then leave the fire!
> 
> I have stayed just to give them something to talk about so you stay too as I am learning so much from all of the wonderful people on KP who are lovely people. There are only a few nasty people who are only on KP to spew their hateful remarks.
> 
> Hugs to you dear lady!


I am very disappointed in Admin's reply!!! Hold your head up high. You come from a great crafting tradition.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

ADW55 said:


> Janeway, I understand your feelings, I am Delaware Indian, and have
> had trouble on here as well with a few, this is supposed to be a
> knitting and crochet forum, not a name calling nasty place to be.
> I changed my user name and avatar, but refused to give in to those
> that are unkind, and also made sure that I don't get all of the boards where the others always are.
> 
> You picture of your ancestor is wonderful, no wonder you are
> very proud of him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Janeway said:


> Yes, I understand your feelings about some people on KP. I'm sure there are more American Indians on KP bit keep quiet.
> 
> This is why I'm Janeway as I did enjoy that TV show as my granddad would tell me about the Spirits in the heavens of our ancestors. He always pointed to the sky.
> 
> At first on KP, I said I was part Indian as I know how some people still hate the American Indians.
> 
> Welcome, it is great to know I'm not alone on KP.
> 
> Great sentiment & wonderful photos, wish I knew my ancestors & had old photos - my Dad died 60 years ago next week I was just 7 so know very little about family background!
> I say to people that "we" will always be among you!


----------



## gypsie

Why would anyone hate American Indians? That's insane! This is your land. It was stolen from you. If anything you should be admired.


----------



## Nelliejane

JoRae, loved the 2nd one especially since I have one of me in the kitchen at the stove in my bathrobe with our choc lab watching me


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

MzBarnz said:


> Hello, everyone! I was just curious if anyone would like to post a pic of themselves so we could put a name to a face? I know some would rather stay anonymous, and that is truly fine, but if you'd like to, feel free! I'll start!
> 
> Remember... you DON'T HAVE TO... only if you want!
> 
> If I get this to work this is a photo of our 2 day old great grand daughter taken in November 2013.
> I don't think I have changed at all since then but she has !!!!!


----------



## run4fittness

If I get this to work this is a photo of our 2 day old great grand daughter taken in November 2013.
I don't think I have changed at all since then but she has !!!!![/quote]

How beautiful! What a lovely memory you have!


----------



## Grand8ma

gma11331 said:


> We did ours thru Ancestry.com. They send the kit for the saliva test along with return packaging, and they notify you of the results. I'm sure there are other sources for testing as well. It was really simple to do.


Friend just posted this on fb...


----------



## amamac

knitwitgalaxy said:


> If I get this to work this is a photo of our 2 day old great grand daughter taken in November 2013.
> I don't think I have changed at all since then but she has !!!!!


I recognised your pullover! Nice!
My mum has a very similar one which she bought in Ireland!

Congrats with the little one!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

amamac said:


> I recognised your pullover! Nice!
> My mum has a very similar one which she bought in Ireland!
> 
> Congrats with the little one!


Thank you, very warm, I am going to make another one soon.

Forgot to say Bailee is our second ggd the older one will be 5 in 2 weeks!


----------



## run4fittness

I think my family could use new seeds also!


----------



## Nancie E

My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


----------



## cathyknits

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


Great picture! Lucky you - your mom looks like she's doing very well.


----------



## run4fittness

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


Wow! What a lovely photo! And your mom is 100 years old. What a milestone!


----------



## edithann

run4fittness said:


> Wow! What a lovely photo! And your mom is 100 years old. What a milestone!


Great photo...amazing at 100, she looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## grandmann

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


She looks so alert and great looking for 100, I notice she even got a manicure with red polish!
Thank You for sharing.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


Lovely photo congratulations to you & your Mum.


----------



## standsalonewolf

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


happy days to your mom

:thumbup:


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Nancie E said:


> My Mother and me on her 100th Birthday Nov. 25, 2014.


What a beautiful photo of both of you! Beautiful, beautiful ladies!


----------



## imalulu

from Kiwi Girl....I thought you might like to see how much love there is between our grandson and his papa. Little kaleb just adores his Papa.

Loved seeing the love on/in Kaleb's face!!


----------



## vonnienz11

Hi Nancie, what a lovely photo of you and your mum...and congratulations to your mum for her 100th


----------



## kiwi girl

imalulu said:


> from Kiwi Girl....I thought you might like to see how much love there is between our grandson and his papa. Little kaleb just adores his Papa.
> 
> Loved seeing the love on/in Kaleb's face!!


Thank you Imalulu


----------



## Hurricane

I promised something more current. This was taken at my son's bar mitzvah this past Saturday.


----------



## run4fittness

Hurricane said:


> I promised something more current. This was taken at my son's bar mitzvah this past Saturday.


Wow! Lovely couple!


----------



## grandmann

Thank You for sharing your picture on a Special Day!


----------



## Hurricane

run4fittness said:


> Wow! Lovely couple!


Thank you


----------



## cathyknits

Nice picture!


----------



## Lucille103

I dont know how i missed this thread, tomorrow i will get my photo off my old computer and join in the fun!


----------



## amamac

Lucille103 said:


> I dont know how i missed this thread, tomorrow i will get my photo off my old computer and join in the fun!


Lucille, while you are at it, could you show a bigger picture of your avatar please?
Your shawl looks so pretty! Can you tell where to find the pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## MzBarnz

Every single one of you are so lovely! I wish we could all gather together and have a knitting party. Thank you all for sharing your beautiful pictures!


----------



## trish2222

MzBarnz said:


> Every single one of you are so lovely! I wish we could all gather together and have a knitting party. Thank you all for sharing your beautiful pictures!


Wouldn't that be great! Love the new avatar, proud mum!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

trish2222 said:


> Wouldn't that be great! Love the new avatar, proud mum!


I love your avatar - wow such a big wave!!!!


----------



## Lucille103

amamac said:


> Lucille, while you are at it, could you show a bigger picture of your avatar please?
> Your shawl looks so pretty! Can you tell where to find the pattern?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, The shawl is the Ashton Shawl by Dee. Its free and you can find it on Ravelry or here.

Sorry but i am having problems with locating and transferring my photos! Grrrrrrrrr just spent the last 3 hours getting most of them transferred but now having to go through old emails i sent to try to locate the rest of them! Wish me luck.


----------



## Lucille103

oh well i know where my pictures are, on the external hard drive that died a couple of months ago, now i have to take it to get all my info off it, that wont be done for a while


----------



## RosD

Lucille103 said:


> Hi, The shawl is the Ashton Shawl by Dee. Its free and you can find it on Ravelry or here.
> 
> Sorry but i am having problems with locating and transferring my photos! Grrrrrrrrr just spent the last 3 hours getting most of them transferred but now having to go through old emails i sent to try to locate the rest of them! Wish me luck.


It's beautiful💞


----------



## amamac

Lucille103 said:


> Hi, The shawl is the Ashton Shawl by Dee. Its free and you can find it on Ravelry or here.
> 
> Sorry but i am having problems with locating and transferring my photos! Grrrrrrrrr just spent the last 3 hours getting most of them transferred but now having to go through old emails i sent to try to locate the rest of them! Wish me luck.


Thanks Lucille! 
I just love this shawl - am still looking for a pattern that I might be able to make...


----------



## amamac

Lucille103 said:


> oh well i know where my pictures are, on the external hard drive that died a couple of months ago, now i have to take it to get all my info off it, that wont be done for a while


Technique is something beautiful... if you know how to make it work! :XD:


----------



## Lucille103

amamac said:


> Technique is something beautiful... if you know how to make it work! :XD:


Yes the damned thing stopped working a while ago, just wont load up so it will take a trip to the computer place to get all the info off it.


----------



## asty

Katsch said:


> Me without the silly face but not a clear picture


I'm so glad I'm going through this old thread and was able to see your actual picture...Love your picture.


----------



## MrsB

My avatar is me!


----------



## Lucille103

I finally found a pic of my hair in my sent photos - still cant find any of my face but will load the one of my hair - why not? I took it in the elevator when i was still working.


----------



## run4fittness

Lucille103 said:


> I finally found a pic of my hair in my sent photos - still cant find any of my face but will load the one of my hair - why not? I took it in the elevator when i was still working.


Wow, you have beautiful hair! You must have a long growth cycle! Mine is too short to grow long hair. :thumbup:


----------



## amamac

Lucille103 said:


> I finally found a pic of my hair in my sent photos - still cant find any of my face but will load the one of my hair - why not? I took it in the elevator when i was still working.


Lucille, your hair was even longer than mine... up to this morning!

I finally had mine cut in order to donate it for a charity that makes wigs for people with cancer!

Just made a quick photoshoot with my laptop camera, not very good quality but it gives you an idea of what I look like since this morning!


----------



## Lucille103

run4fittness said:


> Wow, you have beautiful hair! You must have a long growth cycle! Mine is too short to grow long hair. :thumbup:


Thank you  It takes 4 years to grow it to my butt, it was past my butt in that photo.

I should have said that i cut it off last year, but its down past my shoulders again, i grow it and chop it off when i want a change and then grow it again LOL


----------



## Lucille103

amamac said:


> Lucille, your hair was even longer than mine... up to this morning!
> 
> I finally had mine cut in order to donate it for a charity that makes wigs for people with cancer!
> 
> Just made a quick photoshoot with my laptop camera, not very good quality but it gives you an idea of what I look like since this morning!


You look lovely with your short hair  Its a good thing to donate hair that way, i havent donated mine yet, keep forgetting to do it. Guess i had better do that  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gdhavens

You new style is lovely Amamac.


----------



## amamac

gdhavens said:


> You new style is lovely Amamac.


Thank you!
I quite like it too, it is so much easier to care for and to sleep with too! Sleeping become a real problem as the hair was always in the way when tossing and turning...


----------



## bobctwn65

wish I looked like this now..but old age and sickness sure makes changes in us all plus raising 4 kids and being a widow..but an happy with my yarn and needles....


----------



## chris kelly

bobctwn65 said:


> wish I looked like this now..but old age and sickness sure makes changes in us all plus raising 4 kids and being a widow..but an happy with my yarn and needles....


Awww Rosa, you are still beautiful. A special lady with a golden heart and a huge hug for all who need you. Agape love to you. xxx


----------



## MaryE-B

It's terrible when your DL looks better than life. This is the best selfie I could manage.
I'm so happy to "meet" everyone at last. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## grandmann

MaryE-B said:


> It's terrible when your DL looks better than life. This is the best selfie I could manage.
> I'm so happy to "meet" everyone at last. Thanks for the great idea!


Thank you for sharing a picture of yourself.


----------



## trish2222

MaryE-B said:


> It's terrible when your DL looks better than life. This is the best selfie I could manage.
> I'm so happy to "meet" everyone at last. Thanks for the great idea!


Nice to meet you


----------



## freesia792

Gladrags said:


> That's me on my avatar a few years ago,hair style still about the same. It's the only photo of me i like,i don't photograph well.


I don't photograph well either, but I'm having so much fun looking at everyone's photo that I'll post mine (about 3 1/2 or 4 years old). My son got a lucky shot, and I don't HATE this particular one. Everyone thinks I'm a waitress with an apron on, and it's really the strap that keeps my glasses close.


----------



## cathyknits

That's a great picture! Hi!


----------



## grandmann

Your son did get a nice shot of you with the twinkle in your eyes.


----------



## Islander

At the beach


----------



## run4fittness

freesia792 said:


> I don't photograph well either, but I'm having so much fun looking at everyone's photo that I'll post mine (about 3 1/2 or 4 years old). My son got a lucky shot, and I don't HATE this particular one. Everyone thinks I'm a waitress with an apron on, and it's really the strap that keeps my glasses close.


Nice photograph! I don't look good usually and so hubby goes for the "candid" shots when he can.


----------



## grandmann

user119968 said:


> At the beach


The picture of you at the Beach looks soooo much younger than your Avatar. Were they taken at different years. The picture at the beach looks like a person in her 20's.


----------



## sparrefankerl

grandmann said:


> The picture of you at the Beach looks soooo much younger than your Avatar. Were they taken at different years. The picture at the beach looks like a person in her 20's.


It's the smile.


----------



## Islander

grandmann said:


> The picture of you at the Beach looks soooo much younger than your Avatar. Were they taken at different years. The picture at the beach looks like a person in her 20's.


You are too kind! The picture at the beach was taken last month, the avatar 2 years ago... and for the record I will be 60 this year. Perhaps I am aging backwards...... I can only hope!


----------



## ADW55

user119968 said:


> You are too kind! The picture at the beach was taken last month, the avatar 2 years ago... and for the record I will be 60 this year. Perhaps I am aging backwards...... I can only hope!


When is your birthday?, I will be 60 on Sept. 9th.


----------



## Islander

I celebrate my birthday everyday!


----------



## run4fittness

user119968 said:


> You are too kind! The picture at the beach was taken last month, the avatar 2 years ago... and for the record I will be 60 this year. Perhaps I am aging backwards...... I can only hope!


I will be 60 also, this September in fact! I would never have guessed you are my age! Look at all my grey hair and yours is still dark! Lucky you!


----------



## run4fittness

ADW55 said:


> When is your birthday?, I will be 60 on Sept. 9th.


Me too!


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm so happy to see this thread is still "live"! I'm so glad so many have participated!


----------



## grandmann

user119968 said:


> You are too kind! The picture at the beach was taken last month, the avatar 2 years ago... and for the record I will be 60 this year. Perhaps I am aging backwards...... I can only hope!


The beach picture is so natural and carefree plus you have a lovely smile. 60 is becoming to you. I will be 66 the end of this month.


----------



## Islander

grandmann said:


> The beach picture is so natural and carefree plus you have a lovely smile. 60 is becoming to you. I will be 66 the end of this month.


Lets make the 60's the new "40's" girls!  You know that saying... use it or lose it. Being a realist I know the next decade is going to have it's challenges.....but bring em on, I'm ready!
This will be me... sorry

When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick flowers in other people's gardens
And learn to spit.


----------



## run4fittness

user119968 said:


> Lets make the 60's the new "40's" girls!  You know that saying... use it or lose it. Being a realist I know the next decade is going to have it's challenges.....but bring em on, I'm ready!
> This will be me... sorry
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
> I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
> And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
> And run my stick along the public railings
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
> And pick flowers in other people's gardens
> And learn to spit.


Love that rhyme, don't think I have heard that particular one. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

MzBarnz said:


> I'm so happy to see this thread is still "live"! I'm so glad so many have participated!


I held off but most people have seen me and who cares. This was taken just before we moved to Vancouver Island.

It is bigger than I thought.


----------



## Designer1234

user119968 said:


> At the beach


nice to meet you! Now I will know you when we head out your way again!
You have a very nice smile.


----------



## Designer1234

user119968 said:


> Lets make the 60's the new "40's" girls!  You know that saying... use it or lose it. Being a realist I know the next decade is going to have it's challenges.....but bring em on, I'm ready!
> This will be me... sorry
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
> I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
> And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
> And run my stick along the public railings
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
> And pick flowers in other people's gardens
> And learn to spit.


============
That is exactly my mantra and I am older than you by quite a bit.

I think we just keep busy and happy.


----------



## Islander

Designer1234 said:


> ============
> That is exactly my mantra and I am older than you by quite a bit.
> 
> Actually I think I am starting to lose it. However thats the way the cookie crumbles!


Your too funny beautiful lady! We shall meet one day


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you . I had a bad fall last month and landed on my face so I am not sure how I will look.

You're pretty darned attractive and I really look forward to getting together with you. We will have to work on planning lunch or coffee or something.


----------



## ADW55

Designer1234 said:


> I held off but most people have seen me and who cares. This was taken just before we moved to Vancouver Island.
> 
> It is bigger than I thought.


Hello lovely lady.


----------



## litprincesstwo

This is a photo of my niece Trina, myself and my great niec Tristan. The two beauties n the beast!


----------



## grandmann

We have some lovely ladies starting to show themselves. 
Some really young ones. Do the young girls knit or crochet?


----------



## Designer1234

litprincesstwo said:


> This is a photo of my niece Trina, myself and my great niec Tristan. The two beauties n the beast!


You look lovely! and very happy - your family look great too.


----------



## Designer1234

user119968 said:


> At the beach


you are so Pretty! a beautiful lady at a lovely place.


----------



## Designer1234

Lucille103 said:


> I finally found a pic of my hair in my sent photos - still cant find any of my face but will load the one of my hair - why not? I took it in the elevator when i was still working.


What beautiful hair you have! mine is so thin and curly I have to keep it short. I love the look of yours. I imagine you can do lots of things with it.


----------



## Designer1234

amamac said:


> Lucille, your hair was even longer than mine... up to this morning!
> 
> I finally had mine cut in order to donate it for a charity that makes wigs for people with cancer!
> 
> Just made a quick photoshoot with my laptop camera, not very good quality but it gives you an idea of what I look like since this morning!


You look great! I imagine you will miss your hair for a little while but the cut you have really suits you!


----------



## Designer1234

MaryE-B said:


> It's terrible when your DL looks better than life. This is the best selfie I could manage.
> I'm so happy to "meet" everyone at last. Thanks for the great idea!


nice picture - nice to meet you too! I like this idea. I will have to keep it - maybe put a copy of this thread in the workshop archives if I can figure out how.


----------



## Designer1234

lcs113 said:


> This picture of me and the hubs was taken a couple of weeks ago on a cruise with friends.


What a nice looking couple. I hope you had a lovely time!


----------



## Designer1234

CalmHeart said:


> Thank you so much for starting this. It has been such a delite.
> Picture is of my DH of 54 years & GC from North Carolina. This was the last day at our summer cottage after we had sold it. Sad day but wonderful memories.


What a lovely time you must have had there! your family looks great


----------



## Designer1234

Johna said:


> Here is a picture of me.


You have a lovely smile! It lights up your room. great picture!


----------



## Designer1234

NanaMc said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of my great, great, great grandmother. She was a full blooded Cherokee.


What a wonderful heritage you have. I am so glad you have her pictures - Iam sure all your descendants will honourher.


----------



## Designer1234

SharAnn said:


> Better late than never...Me and my helper.


You take a lovely picture. Your helper looks great too

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Designer1234

Janeway said:


> She is a beautiful lady! I have one of the Cherokee Trail of Tears White Iris that the Indians brought with them as they walked. It has gone through different Indian families & a start was given to me & when it blooms, I pray for all of those people who died during the trail of Tears!


Jane what a treasure for you - a reminder of a sad time .
I read about the trail of tears when I was quite young. what a beautiful white iris.


----------



## Designer1234

Well, it looks like no one is posting except me. I just want everyone to 
know how interesting this thread is.

If anyone has a problem with this thread going into our archives on the Workshop section, please pm . If there is anyone who minds I won't do it.


----------



## Designer1234

Janeway said:


> I have told facts on KP, but the nasty Democrats on KP made fun of me that I don't put a picture of me!
> 
> I'm Native American Apache Indian & that is what I was rolled in the dirt because of my race, being Christian & a Republican!
> 
> One even told me to get off the O2 cord as I wasn't thinking right. I will post a picture of my ancestor who I idolized.


=====================================
Jane way, I am one of those liberals. I hope you are feeling better - I don't see any of us rolling you in the dirt because of your race, or being a Christian or being a Republican.

Non of us are racists and none of us ever have been. I am sorry - really sorry that you keep saying that. I have been on the threads for 2 or 3 years and never once have I heard anyone say anything racist to anyone. If I am incorrect I will apologize - however, I know those on the threads very well and I have never heard a breath of negativity about your race.

You have a wonderful heritage and I am glad you are proud of it. I would be too. I have some indian blood too and am 
proud of it. Sarcee Tribe, near Canmore Alberta My great great great Grandmother. They are plains indians and live near Canmore Alberta. It is a large reservation. The writing on the bottom of her picture breaks my heart.

Please know that many people are proud to have first Nation's blood flowing through their veins. The time for racism is over. Please don't carry a hurt that isn't meant or isn't there.

I hope you are feeling better. I know you have had a tough road lately.
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Designer1234

Gundi2 said:


> here is me ,old and gray, but happy,sitting in my old favorite chair.


You have wonderful brown eyes and are very very attractive. We are all getting old and gray. I certainly am and am getting grayer and grayer.

I think the reason we are all looking younger than we are, is because we have been working on projects, usually for other people. We keep our minds active and we read these threads. I met so many people on the workshops It changed my life. What friendships we have here on this forum!


----------



## Designer1234

spinlouet said:


> Well, what better way to enter our world, lol. Welcome to the wonderful world of knitters on KP!! Glad you shared your photo!


Very nice to meet you. I am glad you joined us.

We have a wonderful group of men on these threads. I just wish they would all keep in touch. Some do so please join us whenever you can. You are a very nice looking young man!!


----------



## Marny CA

Sticksandstrings said:


> Here's one of me practicing my harp.


Oh my . . . the instrument I wanted to learn when I was a little girl. My mom couldn't afford any kind of such things, however, she DID manage to save up $1 so I could go to the Cleveland Symphony, conducted by George Szell.

How wonderful that you play the harp. The green in my hazel eyes is much brighter now. TY!

You can all see what I look like in my 'avatar' ...


----------



## peanutpatty

user119968 said:


> At the beach


Lovely smile!


----------



## gdhavens

Designer1234 if this thread is archived, will we still be able to post to it? I see this thread was started onJan 11, 2015 and people still post occasionally. It is a lovely thread and I have enjoyed reading the posts. We have some lovely people on here.


----------



## Milocat

Well I thought you looked beautiful.


----------



## Lucille103

Designer1234 said:


> What beautiful hair you have! mine is so thin and curly I have to keep it short. I love the look of yours. I imagine you can do lots of things with it.


Thank you - i actually couldn't do too much with it - too slippery, had to put it up when it was wet and not touch or it would all fall out  i had it cut really short about a year ago and its now down past my shoulders again - i chop it off every 4 - 5 years.


----------



## run4fittness

litprincesstwo said:


> This is a photo of my niece Trina, myself and my great niec Tristan. The two beauties n the beast!


Looks like 3 lovely ladies to me!


----------



## Designer1234

gdhavens said:


> Designer1234 if this thread is archived, will we still be able to post to it? I see this thread was started onJan 11, 2015 and people still post occasionally. It is a lovely thread and I have enjoyed reading the posts. We have some lovely people on here.


========

I thought I would wait awhile- I have been thinking about it and I am wondering if it would be a better idea if we post the link for this thread on the Workshop section? That way it could stay open. That might be a better idea. Anything in the workshops would be closed except for one conversation thread. * However all the workshops are there for the use of KP members*. YOu just can't post there but you can read them and copy parts of them if you wish. They are used constantly. There are 62 different classes taught by KP members. I think that would work much better.

I will post here when I set it up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This thread will keep going as long as someone is posting.


----------



## run4fittness

I know I have enjoyed this thread. Wish it could continure for ever!


----------



## gdhavens

I know I have enjoyed this thread. I just haven't decided on a picture to post.


----------



## Hilary4

It is really nice to see that this thread is still active. Great to see so many members sharing.


----------



## grandmann

run4fittness said:


> I know I have enjoyed this thread. Wish it could continure for ever!


 :thumbup:


----------



## judypfennemore

I've come to this post via the thread started yesterday 'avatars'. It's so good to put faces to the owners of the many fur friends who appear in the avatars, and of course to the other interesting avatars. It would appear that we are mostly fityish or more, and makes me wonder whether my own daughter and DIL are representative of a new generation of women who dont have time or the interest in sewing knitting or crochet?.


----------



## run4fittness

There was actually a lady who did a survey a couple of years ago of the dynamics of the group as far as age, years crafting, etc. Maybe you could do a search on here that will pull it up and give you a better background of the folks on here.


----------



## judypfennemore

run4fittness said:


> There was actually a lady who did a survey a couple of years ago of the dynamics of the group as far as age, years crafting, etc. Maybe you could do a search on here that will pull it up and give you a better background of the folks on here.


Thanks for that info run4fitness - will see if I can track it down when I have time to search.


----------



## 133163

raedean said:


> here is one of me.at the cabin.happy and old.sort of scary.no make up.


Not at all scary, you have very natural beauty. Your smile is wonderful.


----------

